# Dumbest quotes from un-informed hunters...



## rlsbowhunt (Aug 12, 2012)

Anything involving a "cull buck" when the deer isn't over 1.5 yr old


----------



## Kletos (Dec 11, 2014)

bsites9 said:


> I'll start. My two favorite
> 
> "once a spike, always spike"
> 
> ...


What does it matter how old a deer is if someone wants to shoot it legally? :dontknow:


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I love this one, "but it tastes so gamie". This coming from someone who doesn't eat venison.

or, the always funny.

"Does taste better anyways" (for the record I have two does down but I am still after a certain buck !!!! UGH)


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

Lol this is going to be good.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Kletos said:


> What does it matter how old a deer is if someone wants to shoot it legally? :dontknow:


I believe it is the "justification" the OP has an issue with and to be honest so would I. Just be a man and say I wanted to shoot a deer and he came by, don't make excuses.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

Kletos said:


> What does it matter how old a deer is if someone wants to shoot it legally? :dontknow:


Like OHWELL pointed out. It's the justification. Shoot a young one if you want, but don't try to make the 110lbs sound bigger than it is.

Back to the point of the thread...


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Killing tomorrows trophies today.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

jim p said:


> Killing tomorrows trophies today.


 I actually like that saying.:darkbeer:


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

I stumbled across another hunter on public land here in NY about 8 years ago while I was turkey hunting. Immediately I could tell he was new to the sport, and asked if he had any luck or heard or saw any birds...

"No, but I spooked a bunch of girl turkeys off their nests in the trees."

Turns out he was from Brooklyn and made the long trip upstate to turkey hunt for the weekend.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hunting over bait pile isnt really hunting, as they disc up a food plot in their John Deere.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

crankn101 said:


> I actually like that saying.:darkbeer:


Me too, why put off till tomm what I can eat today....

AND

a doe over 100lbs down here in NC is well worth dragging out.

Here is another one:

"It doesn't matter where you hit them with the new mechanicals" (I actually heard that in a shop)


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

crankn101 said:


> Hunting over bait pile isnt really hunting, as they disc up a food plot in their John Deere.


Priceless right there !!!!!!!!!!

and for the record they will come in to a food plot a lot quicker than a pile of corn or a feeder. This is especially true of mature deer.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

nyturkeyduster said:


> I stumbled across another hunter on public land here in NY about 8 years ago while I was turkey hunting. Immediately I could tell he was new to the sport, and asked if he had any luck or heard or saw any birds...
> 
> "No, but I spooked a bunch of girl turkeys off their nests in the trees."
> 
> Turns out he was from Brooklyn and made the long trip upstate to turkey hunt for the weekend.


Now just hold on one minute, Turkeys can't fly so I know you made that one up......


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

"cant eat the horns" then this same tool is the first one showing off any buck he kills!!! And man if he kills a nice one look out, he is now the man for years to come!!!


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

"That big ass doe I shot last year dressed out at 200 lbs."


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

nyturkeyduster said:


> "That big ass doe I shot last year dressed out at 200 lbs."


Was that the same guy from Brooklyn after he shot a cow.....???


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

crankn101 said:


> Hunting over bait pile isnt really hunting, as they disc up a food plot in their John Deere.


I agree.. I put out corn after season for the deer for two reason.. one to help them regain body weight/fat before the really cold days, and two to get a stock of what survived. 

Even before season you rarely get big bucks coming in during daylight hours to a bait pile.

Hunting in Texas a few times has taught me a feeder is no different then a lush food plot.. I'm sure those guy in Texas would love to be able to grow a lush plot if they could.. most areas can't.


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

yeah I have no problem with people shooting anything they want.. as long as they use it and are legal.

But really you can't tell a bucks potential until they are 3.5 yrs old.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Did you catch andy deer today?


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

crankn101 said:


> Hunting over bait pile isnt really hunting, as they disc up a food plot in their John Deere.


Nothing runs like a deere'........Grizz


----------



## Krash (May 29, 2012)

ohwell said:


> now just hold on one minute, turkeys can't fly so i know you made that one up......
> 
> :roflmao:


lol


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

"I made a few good sound shots." (rifle hunter)





"Can't eat horns." - Apparently bucks aren't made of venison like other deer.


----------



## Travis12123 (Jul 28, 2012)

"I think it was a buck"


----------



## zze86 (Aug 31, 2011)

there's sooo many these days:

My limbs are preloaded with powar
My arrow has x amount of KE and should be able to penetrate to the moon
My brodheads are cut on contact, whereas those other ones cut on impact

There's plenty more, just gotta go peruse the site a bit more....


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

crankn101 said:


> Hunting over bait pile isnt really hunting.


I really love this one!


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

thirdhandman said:


> Did you catch andy deer today?


I get that from my family all the time...


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Pretty much any quote posted by thencprince1515 or OB.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I like it too. It was one of Hunlee's sayings.

I am a opportunist hunter. Whatever walks by gets shot if possible. 



crankn101 said:


> I actually like that saying.:darkbeer:


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

I like this one shooting a Crossbow isn't archery.......................


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

hey, here comes 1.


----------



## just recurvin (Jan 6, 2012)

Horns....

when talking about deer...


----------



## ruttin2 (Nov 8, 2012)

Speedykills said:


> I like this one shooting a Crossbow isn't archery.......................


It's not it's a gun with a arrow


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

crankn101 said:


> Hunting over bait pile isnt really hunting, as they disc up a food plot in their John Deere.


Lol love it!


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

Y'all were talking about justification for shooting small deer, that bothers me too. I shoot small deer and the only justification I need is that I want to.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Speedykills said:


> I like this one shooting a Crossbow isn't archery.......................


One only favorites is "Crossbow is just as hard as compound". Lol


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

ruttin2 said:


> It's not it's a gun with a arrow


So if you take the shot out of a shotgun shell and put it in a single shot and drop an arrow down the barrel you can hunt with it during bow season? :confused2: :confused2:


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

hdrking2003 said:


> Pretty much any quote posted by thencprince1515 or OB.


Both of those guys have been gone for over a year.


----------



## Dreaminof200 (Nov 22, 2011)

"The one that ran off was bigger"


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

crankn101 said:


> I actually like that saying.:darkbeer:


X2:grin:


----------



## Manila2005 (Aug 22, 2013)

I was hunting yesterday and saw a real nice buck. So I pulled over and rolled the window down but he spooked before I could get the 22 off the passenger's seat.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

SWOreBowHunter said:


> Both of those guys have been gone for over a year.


Correction.....those names have been gone for over a year. I know for a fact that the "prince" is still around and still stalking Dale. Current name is raywest(along with many other alias names)and his comments are as dumb as ever. I'm sure OB is lurking somewhere.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

hdrking2003 said:


> Correction.....those names have been gone for over a year. I know for a fact that the "prince" is still around and still stalking Dale. Current name is raywest(along with many other alias names)and his comments are as dumb as ever. I'm sure OB is lurking somewhere.


I never thought of it like that. I haven't read any of raywest's posts.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

When someone thinks it's legal to fill someone else's tag.


----------



## Monsterquest (Nov 29, 2013)

I had a guy a couple months ago say the funniest thing. I didn't laugh in his face but later I was rolling. He was telling me about what a great hunter he was and all the big bucks he had killed. I took him serious until I showed him a trail cam pic of the buck I was after and he said " damn those chimes gotta be 15 inches!" No auto correct I spelled like he said it. And he repeated it so it wasn't a mistake! Lol


----------



## speedbird (Oct 15, 2013)

When guys keep talking about their "bows" and then you find out that they should of said Xbow but didn't want you to know that they use one.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

at wally world and over heard two guys talking .EARL&CLYDE..they were picking through the box of mixed arrows.
well,I'm getting these for the does ,but these are for a big buck I'm after.
both had flannel shirts on with blue jean bibs and tennis shoes on!
BUT....I'M NOT PROFILING!


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

Monsterquest said:


> I had a guy a couple months ago say the funniest thing. I didn't laugh in his face but later I was rolling. He was telling me about what a great hunter he was and all the big bucks he had killed. I took him serious until I showed him a trail cam pic of the buck I was after and he said " damn those chimes gotta be 15 inches!" No auto correct I spelled like he said it. And he repeated it so it wasn't a mistake! Lol


now that's funny. I've heard "TIMES" plenty...but never chimes.


----------



## Manila2005 (Aug 22, 2013)

SWOreBowHunter said:


> When someone thinks it's legal to fill someone else's tag.


It's actually legal in NY to share a DMP tag (doe permit). In addition to the person whose name is on the tag there are two spots for additional users of the tag to write in their names. Whoever fills the tag has to be in possession of the tag at the time of the kill.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

Manila2005 said:


> It's actually legal in NY to share a DMP tag (doe permit). In addition to the person whose name is on the tag there are two spots for additional users of the tag to write in their names. Whoever fills the tag has to be in possession of the tag at the time of the kill.


Interesting


----------



## Executner (Oct 22, 2011)

Forget the wind and just hunt.


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

A guy was telling me his elk hunt story when he said we seen a herd of them but they were all does.

Also had four different hunters during the rifle season say the reason we're not seeing deer is there's not enough hunter out moving them.?? I thought it was hunting.


----------



## ruttin2 (Nov 8, 2012)

rustyhart said:


> So if you take the shot out of a shotgun shell and put it in a single shot and drop an arrow down the barrel you can hunt with it during bow season? :confused2: :confused2:


Depends on the state Alabama yes ohio absolutely not [emoji180] [emoji13]


----------



## speedbird (Oct 15, 2013)

Monsterquest said:


> I had a guy a couple months ago say the funniest thing. I didn't laugh in his face but later I was rolling. He was telling me about what a great hunter he was and all the big bucks he had killed. I took him serious until I showed him a trail cam pic of the buck I was after and he said " damn those chimes gotta be 15 inches!" No auto correct I spelled like he said it. And he repeated it so it wasn't a mistake! Lol


lol all about the "chimes" lol


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Not hunters necessarily but arrow "spline" drives me nuts.


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

Vertical bow bothers me, call it a damn compound.


----------



## cocowheats (Mar 3, 2011)

one guy said bucket 8. not basket


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

My cousin loves those tall brown tines. Not brow. Brown.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

That big doe was alone eating so She was a" Dry old doe" .LOL They have no clue that most of the early bow season the doe beds fairly far from her fawns on propose tp help keep them safe ..


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

"he's an old deer, look at the grey in his face." while showing off a normally colored yearling 6 point.


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

"I align my 4 blade broadhead up with my 3 vanes so I'm more accurate" sorry that may hit close to home around here, lol

"Did I hit him?"

"Turkey's never go up hill, down hill, cross creeks, cross fences or street!"

" if it's brown it's down" 


" I need the meat so I shot the yearling" as I make $100k a year ***


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

speedbird said:


> When guys keep talking about their "bows" and then you find out that they should of said Xbow but didn't want you to know that they use one.


classic.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

"Hit it below the spine above the lungs"


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Manila2005 said:


> It's actually legal in NY to share a DMP tag (doe permit). In addition to the person whose name is on the tag there are two spots for additional users of the tag to write in their names. Whoever fills the tag has to be in possession of the tag at the time of the kill.


Kind of like a set of teeth in WV........


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

" When was your ah ha moment " ?


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Another...how's my form? thread(s).


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

I shot him because I needed to get him out of the gene pool.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

I slocked a public land cull buck...


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

zmanastronomy said:


> " When was your ah ha moment " ?


I am still waiting for mine......

Almost forgot..

"it's so fast I can shoot one pin out to 40yds"


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

iceman14 said:


> Not hunters necessarily but arrow "spline" drives me nuts.


 Or 340 "spline"= 340 grains


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

Paraphrased, forget the actual wording: 

"Do think the deer will change behavior with going off Daylight Savings Time?"


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

I bought a brush gun.


----------



## speedbird (Oct 15, 2013)

This buck is a new record


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

If I don't shoot it, somebody else will.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

"You ever shot those heads?"

"No, but they fly like field points."


----------



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

Brush gun is a real thing. Short barrel, no or low power optics, quick follow up shots.

Bullets that can make it through brush is b.s. though.


----------



## hillscreekkid (Sep 4, 2012)

I need more weight at the back of my arrow, that way it will push the arrow deeper.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Light arrows and KE are the key...


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

COArrow said:


> Light arrows and KE are the key...


"Only if you are using the new meat seeking teflon coated cut on contact mechanically enhanced fixed blade BH."


----------



## speedbird (Oct 15, 2013)

How about when guy is telling his huntin story and he's plugging all the name brand stuff that he had used for his hunt.Like he's on a tv show.


----------



## Mathews523 (Jul 23, 2013)

"When do the deer lose the FELT off of their HORNS?"


----------



## bjmostel (Jun 12, 2010)

"It doesn't matter where you hit them they will eventually die"

The guy who shoots a 5 year old spike every year

" I shot him down 10 years ago and lost him but finally got him today"

"You're breaking the Laws of Physics, but I have no clue what they are"


----------



## Mathews523 (Jul 23, 2013)

"That buck so and so shot was old, he didn't have any teeth." When actually, most people who say that don't look far enough back in the deer's mouth.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

speedbird said:


> How about when guy is telling his huntin story and he's plugging all the name brand stuff that he had used for his hunt.Like he's on a tv show.


Drives me up the damn wall, i dont give a **** what you killed it with


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

SWOreBowHunter said:


> When someone thinks it's legal to fill someone else's tag.





It is in Minnesota if they are there and hunting that same animal. It's called Party Hunting.


----------



## Roughrider (Oct 19, 2012)

Any comment about the void. Also when someone shows you a picture or describes a rub and calls it a scrape.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Manila2005 said:


> It's actually legal in NY to share a DMP tag (doe permit). In addition to the person whose name is on the tag there are two spots for additional users of the tag to write in their names. Whoever fills the tag has to be in possession of the tag at the time of the kill.


I don't think that's accurate, I'm pretty sure you sign it over and now it's theirs, not shared


----------



## Travis12123 (Jul 28, 2012)

"Ah the state needs to raise non resident tag prices, thats the problem with this state".


----------



## Kletos (Dec 11, 2014)

Man, where do you guys hear this stuff? I've hunted approaching 20 years, have spent unimaginable hours in archery shops and other places hunters hang out, and I've not encountered 90% of the nonsense you all seem to hear regularly. I guess we're just a more 'refined' group 'round here.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

COArrow said:


> Light arrows and KE are the key...


they could be ....


----------



## speedbird (Oct 15, 2013)

Kletos said:


> Man, where do you guys hear this stuff? I've hunted approaching 20 years, have spent unimaginable hours in archery shops and other places hunters hang out, and I've not encountered 90% of the nonsense you all seem to hear regularly. I guess we're just a more 'refined' group 'round here.


It's mostly the , as you said, "the refined group. " lol


----------



## Colonel jr (Oct 1, 2011)

A guy at work told me early this season that he hoped the rut didn't happen too early cuz he was afraid by the time he got a chance at a buck he would've dropped his "horns" already


----------



## Monks (Dec 27, 2009)

Help? I think I hit one? Where do you think I hit?


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Bowtech fixed their limb issues when they released the carbon core limbs.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

"It was the broadhead's fault"


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

OhWell said:


> "Only if you are using the new meat seeking teflon coated cut on contact mechanically enhanced fixed blade BH."


Lol!!!


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

How bout the deer that I shot that was so big that he fell in the creek after I shot him and sank all the way to the bottom because his antlers were so big!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr_MacLean (Sep 11, 2014)

I like when people think they can tell how many points a deer has by its tracks. 
And please to god stop calling antlers horns.


----------



## Boudreaux (May 23, 2005)

When people call them "horns" when they are antlers....
When people call anything other than a selfbow a "stick and string" 

Thanks, 
Boswell


----------



## TheMule34 (Sep 26, 2010)

speedbird said:


> When guys keep talking about their "bows" and then you find out that they should of said Xbow but didn't want you to know that they use one.


Haha, that one grinds me like people talking with their mouth full. I get suckered into so many conversations that start with "Oh, you're a bowhunter too...." Ten minutes into the conversation it comes out that they hunt with a crossbow. I honestly have no problem with crossbow hunting. It's within the law so who am I to judge, I'll talk deerhunting with you but don't go out of your way tell me you are a bowhunter. I don't mean it as an elitist thing, it's just kind of a brotherhood like Harley guys or something. I'll acknowledge you on the road, but I don't care to hear all about your Suzuki.


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> When people call them "horns" when they are antlers....
> When people call anything other than a selfbow a "stick and string"
> 
> Thanks,
> Boswell


Well I say horns sometimes, but stick and string bothers me.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Saw this in a post here recently:



> This is not an exaggeration, his heart and lungs were literally soup. The doe I shot last night was at a similar angle and both her lungs were liquid. Literally there were very tiny pieces of the lungs left.


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

I love em all! Fish n game turned out mt. Lions to eat deer, buddy shot one didn't tell anybody, game warden was at his house within the hour. GPS chip in the cat is my favorite. 
Shot a roman nosed cull buck in the void is always good.


----------



## Manila2005 (Aug 22, 2013)

When people say they can walk in and out of the woods on a dry day silently. If they're talking a field then MAYBE, but the woods?


----------



## Antlermass (Jun 25, 2007)

1. When a person sees a scrape in Sept. and thinks the peak rut is starting. 
2. People who think a deers age is determined by the number of points (5x5 = 5 year old)
3. People who think only rich people lease hunting ground, some regular Joe work tons of overtime and do without otherthing to afford to lease, does not mean they are rich.
4. Those who think bucks shed their antlers the first day of January or whatever day the late firearm season starts.
5. People who way over estimate the wieght of a deer, and then get mad when people of reason and experience call them out on it.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

"thank God for Ozonics"



Manila2005 said:


> When people say they can walk in and out of the woods on a dry day silently. If they're talking a field then MAYBE, but the woods?


What, you didn't know that they are ninja trained
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVGEMmgGICY


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

rustyhart said:


> Vertical bow bothers me, call it a damn compound.


like the new avatar rusty. Merry Christmas


----------



## Mil6161 (Nov 13, 2003)

When people tell me there's no difference If you shot the deer with a bow or gun. .drives me nuts


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

People who think that the way they do things is the way everybody should do things.


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

thirdhandman said:


> like the new avatar rusty. Merry Christmas


Thanks, and the same to you.


----------



## kill-em123 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hunting public land once and had a guy tell me and I quote
"I shoot them in the gut because they bleed the best" 
I did a 180 and didn't say another word to him


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

"What Bh will fly like my FP's?"


----------



## TheMule34 (Sep 26, 2010)

hidden danger said:


> People who think that the way they do things is the way everybody should do things.


Word. :set1_draught2:


----------



## kill-em123 (Nov 17, 2014)

_*"the arrow went right where it was supposed to go"*_ usually combined with something along the lines of _*"i couldn't find him but"*_


----------



## ThomasC4 (Nov 18, 2014)

“I think that deer busted me because I shot her mother the year before in that same area.”


----------



## kill-em123 (Nov 17, 2014)

public ground has introduced me to some very informative "hunters"
"deer will see you if you hunt higher because they know that's where hunters are, that's why I only hunt 10-12 feet off the ground"


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

I ran into a bunch of guys driving deer in rifle season, and the one guy in the group had missed 3 bucks that day. He proceeded to tell me it was because he washed his cloths with that deer soap from walmart. Not the fact that guys where pushing him deer, it was the soap.


sometimes i love people.


----------



## cocowheats (Mar 3, 2011)

people who post pics of rubs


----------



## thunder (Feb 7, 2003)

worked with a person who always got his deer during gun season. three years in a row he shot a "spike". after i saw one, i laughed these were button bucks not spikes


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

speedbird said:


> When guys keep talking about their "bows" and then you find out that they should of said Xbow but didn't want you to know that they use one.


This one gets me. Got sucked in to two conversation last week about bow hunting and half way through each the crossbow part came out. One guy said he shot 5 bucks before he realized his scope was off.

Sore subject. I'll just stop there.


----------



## WayBeau (Feb 21, 2007)

cocowheats said:


> one guy said bucket 8. not basket


perhaps he meant it fit in a bucket. I've actually read hunting club rules that state if the rack won't fit in a five gallon bucket, you shouldn't shoot it.


----------



## WayBeau (Feb 21, 2007)

bsites9 said:


> "once a spike, always spike"


My father-in-law actually said this to me once (I started thread about it because I'd never heard it before). Just goes to show how ideas can spread, he's been hunting for decades and was told this as a boy. 



OhWell said:


> Now just hold on one minute, Turkeys can't fly so I know you made that one up......


My windshield, and my bank account, wish they couldn't.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

"Hunt the wind."


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> I love em all! Fish n game turned out mt. Lions to eat deer, buddy shot one didn't tell anybody, game warden was at his house within the hour. GPS chip in the cat is my favorite.
> Shot a roman nosed cull buck in the void is always good.


:darkbeer: I love the MT lion ones, hear them here too. 

I even heard grizzlies brought in to control the black bears.


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

Beendare said:


> "What Bh will fly like my FP's?"


This is the worst one of all


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

if it's brown it's down.... GRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Bigbuckslayer (Jul 2, 2004)

Doe Management (Tell the truth you wanted to kill something)


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

CamoCop said:


> "Hunt the wind."


What's wrong with that? It's a general statement but sound advice.


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

Actual quote I heard: "that's why I shoot a 300 magnum. You ain't even gotta make a good shot with a 300 magnum"


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

"This bow shoots like 320 fps... I dare a deer to try and duck my string"


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

"I hit it perfect with xxx broadhead but I got no blood and didn't find the deer. Xxx broadheads suck!"


----------



## fulldrawrtree (Dec 31, 2009)

"Double lunged him and didn't find him" I hear this one a lot in the shop.


----------



## Manila2005 (Aug 22, 2013)

My brand of bow is the "best".


----------



## BTM (Dec 31, 2002)

crankn101 said:


> Or 340 "spline"= 340 grains


Or "I knocked an arrow." I see that all the time - even in the magazines.


----------



## Jufrio (Sep 18, 2012)

What's wrong with calling antlers "horns". I've heard them called that a lot. Antlers ARE horns.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Jufrio said:


> What's wrong with calling antlers "horns". I've heard them called that a lot. Antlers ARE horns.


----------



## Jufrio (Sep 18, 2012)

nomansland said:


>


I stand corrected. Thanks for the article.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Jufrio said:


> I stand corrected. Thanks for the article.


No problem.


----------



## budtripp (Feb 5, 2010)

When talking to someone about how deer hunting went that morning and they say they saw a buck. I ask "how big was he?" He replies "pretty nice, he was an 8 point". Lol that really narrows it down. Could be a 1.5 yr old basket or a 150 inch or anything in between.


----------



## bsmfine (Jun 11, 2014)

How about "The rut is in full swing"---October 1st


----------



## skippyturtle (Sep 21, 2012)

Many times while sighting in a deer gun I have heard." I hit a milk jug so it is good enough to kill a deer"


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

General RE LEE said:


> What's wrong with that? It's a general statement but sound advice.


not everyone has the luxury of hunting in a place where the wind stays steady out of one direction. to make a blank statement like "hunt the wind" as an answer to scent management is just implying that someone doesn't know what they're doing. it's pretty ignorant to say the least...


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

_"Take my word for it...I'm a prostaffer."_


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

got to put lead in the air if you want to kill them


----------



## Rocket Dawg (Dec 1, 2014)

" I cant believe I missed that deer, it was about 20-25 yards away"
"How often do you practice?
"practice what?"


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

" That's why I shoot a Mathews ".


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

Only the dominate buck gets to breed.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

bsmfine said:


> How about "The rut is in full swing"---October 1st


are you implying that the "rut" only happens in November? I sure hope not because if you are, you will be wrong. 

down here in Florida we have a "rut" that starts in August and continues all the way into February in some places.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

CAPTJJ said:


> Saw this in a post here recently:



Yah by me.....LOL, LOL. I am glad you found it amusing.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

I asked a guy one time who had recently killed a nice 9 pointer while dog hunting " What did he score"? He replied with " a 190 lbs".


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Kills 10 does a year, "Yeah, we're having trouble seeing the numbers we used to the coyotes are getting all of our deer."


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

CamoCop said:


> are you implying that the "rut" only happens in November? I sure hope not because if you are, you will be wrong.
> 
> down here in Florida we have a "rut" that starts in August and continues all the way into February in some places.


I don't think anyone who's talking about the rut is talking about Florida. Lol


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

nomansland said:


> I don't think anyone who's talking about the rut is talking about Florida. Lol


That's funny right there!


----------



## rlsbowhunt (Aug 12, 2012)

nomansland said:


> I don't think anyone who's talking about the rut is talking about Florida. Lol


I think its safe to say 99% of the statements made about hunting whitetails do not have Florida in mind when theyre made.

Hunt the wind and the rut isn't going on Oct 1 are both sound statements


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

skippyturtle said:


> Many times while sighting in a deer gun I have heard." I hit a milk jug so it is good enough to kill a deer"




A deer's vitals are about the size of a paper plate. If you can hit that at 100 yards you're probably pretty close. A milk jug is s but smaller than that area.


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

I had a guy tel me his broadheads, Rages, fly "better" than field tips.


----------



## Arrowflingr (Sep 16, 2014)

CamoCop said:


> "Hunt the wind."


I love this one too! Around here, the wind changes direction 5 times during the course of an hour. Are you supposed to change stands every 15 minutes?


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

Toadmeister said:


> Paraphrased, forget the actual wording:
> 
> "Do think the deer will change behavior with going off Daylight Savings Time?"


I always say daylight savings time is the start of the rut, and almost always when I start seeing more mature bucks on their feet. People mistake it for me being an idiot till I show them pics after multiple years and they go "oh". Daylight savings is when I start humting hard, and throw half my rule book out.


----------



## Manila2005 (Aug 22, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1L64rUMWfbU


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

i think the deer went internal you know they come out at night.......


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

swwishooter said:


> I always say daylight savings time is the start of the rut, and almost always when I start seeing more mature bucks on their feet. People mistake it for me being an idiot till I show them pics after multiple years and they go "oh". Daylight savings is when I start humting hard, and throw half my rule book out.


DST used to start on the last Sunday in Oct, then in 2007 it was changed to the first Sunday in Nov. Most hunters agree the rut picks up in late Oct/early Nov every year, DST has nothing to do with it. :wink:


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

A guy I work with said "I don't know why anyone would want to kill more than one deer. One can feed a whole family for a year"...


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

higdeezy45b said:


> A guy I work with said "I don't know why anyone would want to kill more than one deer. One can feed a whole family for a year"...


Well yeah, if you eat one ounce of meat every other day.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Arrowflingr said:


> I love this one too! Around here, the wind changes direction 5 times during the course of an hour. Are you supposed to change stands every 15 minutes?


there is always a predomint wind tho.. hunting the wind is a must and a very sound statement


----------



## bsmfine (Jun 11, 2014)

nomansland said:


> I don't think anyone who's talking about the rut is talking about Florida. Lol


what? florida isnt a mecca for whitetail hunting???


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

it's a trickle rut this year


----------



## BucksAndBows (Jul 7, 2014)

crankn101 said:


> Hunting over bait pile isnt really hunting, as they disc up a food plot in their John Deere.


I don't hunt over bait or foodplots but I do plant them for the deer and don't see anything wrong with it


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

" i shot a doe that was aged at 16 years old...."


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

What are you going to do with ALL that meat?


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

harvey261 said:


> " i shot a doe that was aged at 16 years old...."


Originally posted by you.



harvey261 said:


> As someone who shoots giant rocket heads, what dan was explaining is NOT unethical in the least. A gutshot deer with the head i use, goes less than 200 yards and dies within 2 hours. Yes the "center punch" isnt something he should say on TV because most people have no clue how deadly a 3.5 inch 3 blade is in that zone. Dan is not going to say this on tv, but if you are shooting large expanding heads on ANY angle, a bone will deflect the head much more than smaller expanding or fixed blade. As a result, its better to move back in the deer some and take the FIRST good broadside shot. Dans tactics, with his set up DOES NOT increase the risk of losing a deer and DOES not increase the risk of suffering.


----------



## BTM (Dec 31, 2002)

Several favorites:

"I can't hit beans at the target range, but I'm deadly in the woods."

"You need at least a 30-06 to ethically kill deer, but if your kid or wife can't handle much recoil, then a .243 is fine." (Like the deer will care?)

Similar: "You should shoot at least a 70# bow, but it's OK if your kid or wife only shoots 40#."

"This .338 Lapua shoots really flat, so I'm going to sight it in for 1,000 yards."

"A 30-30 rifle is too weak for deer hunting." (This from a guy who sees no problem hunting deer with a .44 magnum pistol.)


----------



## tnbowhunter3 (May 7, 2007)

I shot a four point and a six point..I will wait on big boy to fill my last tag....Just like he has done for the last ten years and swears there are not any big bucks in his area.


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

I like "I don't shoot does with fawns."


----------



## skippyturtle (Sep 21, 2012)

hedp said:


> A deer's vitals are about the size of a paper plate. If you can hit that at 100 yards you're probably pretty close. A milk jug is s but smaller than that area.


Thanks I did not know how big the vitals are. Most of these people were shooting beaded smooth bore shotguns and could not group 2 slugs within 12 inches of each other at 30 yards. The point remains the same. Sight in for a small target. Do you sight your bow in to hit a paper plate? Probably not. Sight in small aim small miss small.


----------



## officergabbard (Jan 12, 2012)

"I'm thinking about getting a Bow. do you think you can get me permission to hunt where you do" 
"I had a friend that killed a Monster Buck. it's like a new record or something"
"I shot my whole quiver at that deer and it just stood there" How far away was it? "Like 70 yards away"
"if you see a big buck shoot it and I'll tag it" I get this one all the time


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

CAPTJJ said:


> DST used to start on the last Sunday in Oct, then in 2007 it was changed to the first Sunday in Nov. Most hunters agree the rut picks up in late Oct/early Nov every year, DST has nothing to do with it. :wink:


I know it has nothing to do with it, just saying that I circle that date and start seriously hunting then. This is the fact I can hunt before work, and have a bit more play in my schedule.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

officergabbard said:


> "I had a friend that killed a Monster Buck. it's like a new record or something"


 They think if it makes P&Y its a world or state record buck...


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

He "ducked" the string

I've got news for you folks. Deer don't make a conscious decision to dodge an arrow. They respond to the noise of the bow by loading their legs in preparation to flee. This action of loading the legs drops there body several inches closer to the ground.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

BTM said:


> Several favorites:
> 
> "I can't hit beans at the target range, but I'm deadly in the woods."
> 
> .....


I'd love to hear that one time. I'd have to give that guy the ""whatfor"


I don't doubt a guy that can't hit squat on range would be deadly in the woods. 

Deadly to deer? Now that's questionable.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

I once showed a couple of buddies at work a pic of "OG". Of course one guy said that his uncle killed one that big a few years back on public land, Give me a break.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

hidden danger said:


> I once showed a couple of buddies at work a pic of "OG". Of course one guy said that his uncle killed one that big a few years back on public land, Give me a break.


I showed someone at work and he said a buddy had him on cam on the eastern shore of Md. 

The guy made a complete idiot of himself for about 20 mins before his buddy sent him the pic that was of "OG"

I wish I had the pic on my phone. It was a decent buck, but 100% not the same deer. As soon as he got the pic from his buddy and looked at it again he didn't even wanna show me.


----------



## kwfarmnranch (Sep 24, 2012)

'' Forget the wind....Just hunt ''


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

smokin x's said:


> I'd love to hear that one time. I'd have to give that guy the ""whatfor"
> 
> 
> I don't doubt a guy that can't hit squat on range would be deadly in the woods.
> ...


With a gun I'm a terrible target shooter but have no trouble shooting at game. I'm a flincher at the range


----------



## Red57 (Oct 20, 2008)

"You've done this before" - My Dad & I drove up on a Middle aged Man & his Dad , the son shot a nice Mule Deer buck . He had a book out on "How to field dress a deer " & he was trying his best , cutting & reading . I helped him Get 'er Done , he was very appreciative .
I guess I should have had him to show me how to kill a deer !!!! LOL


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Many years ago, Heard a guy in the parking lot of public land ask a fellow hunter how to load his gun. Said he never hunted DEER before and borrowed this RIFLE from a friend..... He was holding a 12 gauge pump and 3 bird shot shells. We loaded back up and moved on down the road. 

My favorite is someone explaining the spread of the buck they saw. Holding their hands about 30" apart saying "he was about this wide"! Hahaha


----------



## Arrowflingr (Sep 16, 2014)

How about " my bows hitting 6 inches to the left....I'll just hold 6 inches to the right on a deer". I had a buddy say this to me about 20 years ago....what a moron!


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

The funny thing is everyone that has posted on this thread has done something that has been posted in this thread. Lol


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

The hollier then thou arrogant posts I read on here daily disrespecting other legal hunters/hunting methods,make me want to vomit in my mouth.....get over yourselfs,you are a just another hunter like everyone else,you are not a super hero with a cape perched in your tree because you hunt with a compound. Sounds like a jr high dance in here more and more. Grizz


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

to me the worst are "I'm a liberal and I hunt" or "I'm a Democrat and I own a gun"........ IDIOTS ! damn Idiots....how can you be either when Libs and Dems want to outlaw hunting and take away your 2nd amendment rights.... but yet these clowns continue to vote to keep 'em in office....dosnt make sense..... This is why liberalism is a mental disorder.... they are not right in their heads.....hypocritical idiots !!


----------



## bsmfine (Jun 11, 2014)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> The hollier then thou arrogant posts I read on here daily disrespecting other legal hunters/hunting methods,make me want to vomit in my mouth.....get over yourselfs,you are a just another hunter like everyone else,you are not a super hero with a cape perched in your tree because you hunt with a compound. Sounds like a jr high dance in here more and more. Grizz


Grizz get over YOURself!! i would bet that 99% of the comments in here were all treated the same way, and that would be after someone says something like "he had a 35" spread" i would say "oh really, wow" and go about my business. Nobody is getting hurt or even getting their feelings hurt here. it is just some people sharing things that they think to be way off base and finding humor in it!! I also bet that you have never been in a conversation about hunting or fishing or work or anything else and heard someone say something that you thought was rediculous and thought to yourself wow that was dumb or something to that affect!! If so you are no different than anyone on this thread!! Dont even try and say that you havent because your name is Grizz and not Jesus Christ!! Again nobody is getting hurt here so calm down.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

bsmfine said:


> Grizz get over YOURself!! i would bet that 99% of the comments in here were all treated the same way, and that would be after someone says something like "he had a 35" spread" i would say "oh really, wow" and go about my business. Nobody is getting hurt or even getting their feelings hurt here. it is just some people sharing things that they think to be way off base and finding humor in it!! I also bet that you have never been in a conversation about hunting or fishing or work or anything else and heard someone say something that you thought was rediculous and thought to yourself wow that was dumb or something to that affect!! If so you are no different than anyone on this thread!! Dont even try and say that you havent because your name is Grizz and not Jesus Christ!! Again nobody is getting hurt here so calm down.


hi,I prefer allah,not Jesus Christ. Have a great day as always.


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

The ones who can't shoot to well but say they want to get a faster bow thinking it will help when actually it does the opposite. I would say 90% of the guys shooting the fast bows would be much better shots on game (not talking on the target range anyone can shoot well there) if they would shoot a much slower and more forgiving longer ata now. But that's not the cool trendy thing so they keep handicapping themselves and most don't even know it


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

General RE LEE said:


> He "ducked" the string
> 
> I've got news for you folks. Deer don't make a conscious decision to dodge an arrow. They respond to the noise of the bow by loading their legs in preparation to flee. This action of loading the legs drops there body several inches closer to the ground.


yep, some say "ducked" and very often you hear them say "jumped the string", or "string jumper". whoever came up with that saying years ago sure got it wrong. animals "*drop*" the string, they don't jump it. it's also quite amazing how many folks repeat what they hear others say, even when it's dead wrong.


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

" the deer were down wind and couldn't smell me"


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

jim p said:


> Killing tomorrows trophies today.


Actually that's in Spike Country's signature - cracks me up every time I see it.


----------



## BowHuntForLife (Nov 21, 2013)

i was told this once after a party hunter shot a fawn....

"i thought it was a coyote..."


----------



## ballistic 2013 (Mar 14, 2013)

thirdhandman said:


> Did you catch andy deer today?


Hear that one all the time...lol.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

kwfarmnranch said:


> '' Forget the wind....Just hunt ''


Although I agree in most scenarios this is a poor strategy, when the rut is at its peak you might see a buck chasing a doe in the Wal Mart parking lot. During peak rut I've hunted a stand based off location instead of wind.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

skyhunter said:


> " the deer were down wind and couldn't smell me"


Well I've had deer down wind of me and were not alarmed. Whether they didn't smell me or were not alarmed by my smell is something I will never know.


----------



## RCollins (Dec 31, 2008)

The number one quote that has always cracked me up is " I saw a Buck track". When I ask them how they know it was a buck, they always explain that the dew claws made an imprint in the dirt. I guess they don't know that Does have dew claws.


----------



## Manila2005 (Aug 22, 2013)

RCollins said:


> The number one quote that has always cracked me up is " I saw a Buck track". When I ask them how they know it was a buck, they always explain that the dew claws made an imprint in the dirt. I guess they don't know that Does have dew claws.


Ohhh...what about when they say they saw buck droppings? How do they know it was buck droppings? Because they were clumped together rather than individual pellets.


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

Manila2005 said:


> It's actually legal in NY to share a DMP tag (doe permit). In addition to the person whose name is on the tag there are two spots for additional users of the tag to write in their names. Whoever fills the tag has to be in possession of the tag at the time of the kill.


Well almost actualy your lic has two places on it to sign over a tag and you may sign over your tag to someone but it must be signed over and any 1 hunter can only receive 2 signed over tags


----------



## PABowhunter2011 (Dec 6, 2011)

So i was hunting with my cousin a few years back in rifle season. On our way in we see some tracks in the snow. He proceeded to bend down and touch said tracks. Without missing a beat he looks up at me and says " these tracks can't be more than an hour old, they're still warm." I had nothing to say at that point and just went back to the car lol.


----------



## PABowhunter2011 (Dec 6, 2011)

Another one from the same cousin. Driving around in February just looking at deer we see a nice buck, he says to me " if he doesn't shed his horns can you imagine how big he will be next year".


----------



## Manila2005 (Aug 22, 2013)

bigbuckdn said:


> Well almost actualy your lic has two places on it to sign over a tag and you may sign over your tag to someone but it must be signed over and any 1 hunter can only receive 2 signed over tags


Yes, always hoops to jump through in NY. One of the reasons I moved to KY.


----------



## bsmfine (Jun 11, 2014)

PABowhunter2011 said:


> Another one from the same cousin. Driving around in February just looking at deer we see a nice buck, he says to me " if he doesn't shed his horns can you imagine how big he will be next year".


that literally made me LOL. i should not have read that while drinking. Cherry pepsi out of my nose.


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

cooperjd said:


> "I hit it perfect with xxx broadhead but I got no blood and didn't find the deer. Xxx broadheads suck!"


I think this is one of the best out there


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

Manila2005 said:


> Yes, always hoops to jump through in NY. One of the reasons I moved to KY.


Yep and new hoops all the time this year we actualy got a rule change that was good though


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

Best I ever heard from a hunting buddy was " my blazers actualy make my arrows pick up speed and get flatter as they fly"


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

General RE LEE said:


> Well I've had deer down wind of me and were not alarmed. Whether they didn't smell me or were not alarmed by my smell is something I will never know.


yes, you never know for sure with regard to whether or not they could smell you.

many fail to realize a number of things:

1) just because an animal was in the general direction of down wind, this does not necessarily mean that your scent stream passed close enough to their noses that they could detect it. scent streams tend to travel on very unpredictable paths.
2) they could have very well smelled your presence but depending on the mood of the animal, they might not perceive you as a threat at that time. other times and moods might lead to the opposite reaction.

those of you that think there is such a thing as "scent free" where an animal could not smell you even when the scent stream actually passed their noses; well you make up the group of hunters that make the successful marketing of gimmicks a reality.

the area of so called "scent control" is where I believe there exists the most ignorance on the part of hunters, and manufacturers of these products realize large profit as a result of these irrational beliefs.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

3 of us were riding down the road and i stopped the truck to watch a nice buck crossing a field.
my buddy said that's a shooter buck ,for sure.
i said your right .
the other buddy ,looking through the binos @ 300-350yrds. said yep he's a 145 5/8ths.buck!


----------



## 07commander (Dec 22, 2010)

skyhunter said:


> yes, you never know for sure with regard to whether or not they could smell you.
> 
> many fail to realize a number of things:
> 
> ...


It's pretty easy to tell if they smell.you. If they do, they're gone. If they are hanging around downwind, they just haven't got your scent for one reason a another.

Your right though, anyone that believes the deer are in your scent stream, and they couldn't smell you, hasn't hunted very long.


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

PABowhunter2011 said:


> So i was hunting with my cousin a few years back in rifle season. On our way in we see some tracks in the snow. He proceeded to bend down and touch said tracks. Without missing a beat he looks up at me and says " these tracks can't be more than an hour old, they're still warm." I had nothing to say at that point and just went back to the car lol.


Lol. Sounds like your cousin is one of them guys that you keep around for the laughs.


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

This one actually scared the crap out of me. "Sound Shots" A long time ago my family owned a large gun shop in DE when this Amish kid comes in to buy more slugs and buck shot. Now he had just bought 10 boxes right before the gun season opened. 
I asked him how many did you kill and he said "None" I said than why do you need more ammo. He said "All I have had so far was "Sound Shots"

Than I had to ask what are "Sound Shots" He said "you know when you here the deer running threw the corn fields" Well I didn't know what was worse the fact he did this or the fact he had a name for it.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

buckeyboy said:


> there is always a predomint wind tho.. hunting the wind is a must and a very sound statement


^this


----------



## Master Chief (Sep 20, 2012)

"Deer horn"

That's as dumb as someone saying "cow antler"


"If I didn't kill it, my neighbor would"


----------



## GeeQ (Nov 5, 2009)

Had a guy tell me that the turkey hunting that week was going to be terrible, so he wasn't going to hunt. I asked him why it was going to be terrible and he told me that, with the full moon, the gobblers will be breeding the hens all night up in the trees. They won't come to a call in the morning because they will be worn out.


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

Absolute Archer said:


> This one actually scared the crap out of me. "Sound Shots" A long time ago my family owned a large gun shop in DE when this Amish kid comes in to buy more slugs and buck shot. Now he had just bought 10 boxes right before the gun season opened.
> I asked him how many did you kill and he said "None" I said than why do you need more ammo. He said "All I have had so far was "Sound Shots"
> 
> Than I had to ask what are "Sound Shots" He said "you know when you here the deer running threw the corn fields" Well I didn't know what was worse the fact he did this or the fact he had a name for it.


That's some scary sh*t right there.


----------



## speedbird (Oct 15, 2013)

GeeQ said:


> Had a guy tell me that the turkey hunting that week was going to be terrible, so he wasn't going to hunt. I asked him why it was going to be terrible and he told me that, with the full moon, the gobblers will be breeding the hens all night up in the trees. They won't come to a call in the morning because they will be worn out.


I've missed going turkey huntin because I was up all night with the hens, don't remember if moon was full though. Lol


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

a buddy of mine show me his doe which is smaller then his bow is long and he says " it looked bigger in the woods"


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

bigbuckdn said:


> Best I ever heard from a hunting buddy was " my blazers actualy make my arrows pick up speed and get flatter as they fly"


The warden on North Woods Law told a bow hunter that a ten yard shot is too close because the arrow hasn't built up enough speed. I about fell out of my chair


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

tackscall said:


> The warden on North Woods Law told a bow hunter that a ten yard shot is too close because the arrow hasn't built up enough speed. I about fell out of my chair


What station does that come on.


----------



## ridgerunner1 (Dec 13, 2012)

"That's why I use a flashlight to kill deer. That light beam of death is moving 186,000 miles per second-WAAAAAY faster than any arrow! And we all know that speed is POWER!
Because it's true. "



that was one from last week


----------



## ridgerunner1 (Dec 13, 2012)

rustyhart said:


> What station does that come on.


animal planet its on now


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

ridgerunner1 said:


> animal planet its on now


Thanks, just put it on it.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

i once had a lady tell me that she doesnt agree with hunting and she believes that deer should die naturally from things like cars.....

true story, swear on my mother


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

scottprice said:


> i once had a lady tell me that she doesnt agree with hunting and she believes that deer should die naturally from things like cars.....
> 
> true story, swear on my mother


That's almost as bad as the people who claim the meat in stores doesn't come from animals, but is instead "made" in the store.


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

I smoked him!!!! Going to give him all night!!!


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

skyhunter said:


> yes, you never know for sure with regard to whether or not they could smell you.
> 
> many fail to realize a number of things:
> 
> ...


I agree and disagree. Although you can never be 100% scent free, you can certainly reduce your scent to a level that might not alarm a deer.


----------



## Flivver90 (Feb 9, 2014)

I like Meat said:


> to me the worst are "I'm a liberal and I hunt" or "I'm a Democrat and I own a gun"........ IDIOTS ! damn Idiots....how can you be either when Libs and Dems want to outlaw hunting and take away your 2nd amendment rights.... but yet these clowns continue to vote to keep 'em in office....dosnt make sense..... This is why liberalism is a mental disorder.... they are not right in their heads.....hypocritical idiots !!


^^^^^ This^^^^^


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

I was in a Wal-mart years ago and over heard a guy asking if you HAD to use broad heads the other guy said, "it's better to use a broad head....shooting them with a field tip is like shooting them with a 30-30". Whatever the hell that means.....lol


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

General RE LEE said:


> I agree and disagree. Although you can never be 100% scent free, you can certainly reduce your scent to a level that might not alarm a deer.


that's what they want you to believe and then you go out and buy their product. the sense of smell of many wild animals is at a level that there is nothing we can do outside of crawling into a plastic bag that will have any real effect on an animal detecting your presence. as long as the hunter's head is smoking like a chimney ( and it always is) they can detect your presence when a stream actually hits their nose. manufacturers of so called "scent control" products continue to be successful at making consumers believe otherwise.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Not mine but a buddies story that just kills me. He was checking in a buck and the lady at the check station asks "So what are deer horns made out of anyways? Wood?" LMAO!!!!


----------



## bjmostel (Jun 12, 2010)

skyhunter said:


> that's what they want you to believe and then you go out and buy their product. the sense of smell of many wild animals is at a level that there is nothing we can do outside of crawling into a plastic bag that will have any real effect on an animal detecting your presence. as long as the hunter's head is smoking like a chimney ( and it always is) they can detect your presence when a stream actually hits their nose. manufacturers of so called "scent control" products continue to be successful at making consumers believe otherwise.


How do you know this? Where is your data to support these claims? I agree we will never be totally scent free but scent killing sprays can definately reduce the potency of any odors. Based on you opinion it makes no difference if I just crawled out of a garbage can or took a shower and put on fresh clothes. I'll never believe that.


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Guy on " Hollywood Hunter " just said that he had custom length arrows made for a cape buffalo hunt. WTH is a custom length arrow?


----------



## trz (Oct 9, 2011)

lee martin said:


> Guy on " Hollywood Hunter " just said that he had custom length arrows made for a cape buffalo hunt. WTH is a custom length arrow?


Every time I buy arrows I buy custom length.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

trz said:


> Every time I buy arrows I buy custom length.




Don't you mean you buy them at a standard length and have them cut to a custom length before you leave the store?


----------



## cab207 (Oct 29, 2013)

Musgrat said:


> I smoked him!!!! Going to give him all night!!!


shocked this went to 10 pages before someone said this. Seriously....it's a bow, there's no smoke and you sound stupid saying it.

"I hate when ticks fall from the trees on you"
on public land i had a guy tell me " the deer won't walking on the cut paths like you would think" it snowed that night and i would say most of the deer tracks I saw they were using the man made trails.
" the deer were coming through here all the time, why aren't they now that the season started?"
" deer never walk with the wind at their back"
" I heard turkeys all the time in the morning but they never got close enough. Me: did you sit in the same spot every morning all season? Yea why?"


----------



## Assault (Oct 5, 2011)

bjmostel said:


> How do you know this? Where is your data to support these claims? I agree we will never be totally scent free but scent killing sprays can definately reduce the potency of any odors. Based on you opinion it makes no difference if I just crawled out of a garbage can or took a shower and put on fresh clothes. I'll never believe that.


Quite honestly I believe you would be better off smelling like a garbage can rather than a human...just sayin.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Darkvador said:


> If I don't shoot it, somebody else will.


In most cases this is true.


----------



## bjmostel (Jun 12, 2010)

Assault said:


> Quite honestly I believe you would be better off smelling like a garbage can rather than a human...just sayin.


So you're going to put your hunting clothes in the garbage before your next hunt? Let me know how that goes.


----------



## Assault (Oct 5, 2011)

bjmostel said:


> So you're going to put your hunting clothes in the garbage before your next hunt? Let me know how that goes.


Actually no I'm not, nor did I imply I was going to. You are the one who brought up a garbage can and I'm just pointing out that you made a bad analogy. The bottom line is that a deer is not threatened by a garbage can, but are very threatened by a human. As for me I will hunt the wind.


----------



## TK-Leather (Nov 24, 2014)

antlers are not horns, Cattle have horns, antlers are bone and get shed every year.
Horns are not shed and are not bone.


----------



## bjmostel (Jun 12, 2010)

Assault said:


> Actually no I'm not, nor did I imply I was going to. You are the one who brought up a garbage can and I'm just pointing out that you made a bad analogy. The bottom line is that a deer is not threatened by a garbage can, but are very threatened by a human. As for me I will hunt the wind.


Well deer are threatened by anything out of the norm and were im and garbage would fall into that category. 

I think we all try hunt the wind but dont have a place like you were the wind never shifts or swirls.


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

bjmostel said:


> How do you know this? Where is your data to support these claims? I agree we will never be totally scent free but scent killing sprays can definately reduce the potency of any odors. Based on you opinion it makes no difference if I just crawled out of a garbage can or took a shower and put on fresh clothes. I'll never believe that.


there is nothing you can do to stop the smokin chimney that is your head from spewing odor. I love it when the TV hunter sprays his butt and pits and then heads out to his stand with his head dripping. priceless!


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

I always hear guys say, "I shot a nice doe". Are there "not so nice does?"


----------



## BowMack72 (Apr 10, 2014)

Here is my favorite: "We can't have Sunday hunting in this state because the animals need a day of rest" Give me a break!!!


----------



## Assault (Oct 5, 2011)

bjmostel said:


> Well deer are threatened by anything out of the norm and were im and garbage would fall into that category.
> 
> I think we all try hunt the wind but dont have a place like you were the wind never shifts or swirls.


So your argument is that "scent blocker", "scent lok", and products of the like will do what?


----------



## BowupBuckdown (Jun 10, 2013)

Not a quote...but a funny "fact"

My wife was out to dinner with friends last night and hunting was brought up since I was hunting at the time...and one of her friends said that I probably haven't seen a lot of deer this year because of EHD...

of course everyone asks about it and she said that EHD is where a bug enters the nostrils of a deer and they cannot breathe, causing them to go lay in water and drown


----------



## BowMack72 (Apr 10, 2014)

Here is another good one: "How do you figure thats a 140" deer, I only get 134 5/8" Quote based on a pic he seen on AT lol


----------



## bjmostel (Jun 12, 2010)

Assault said:


> So your argument is that "scent blocker", "scent lok", and products of the like will do what?


I think scent lock suits are a scam...but scent away spray will knock out some stinky smells. That's all I use and keep my clothes clean.


----------



## rancher08 (Oct 2, 2014)

I love it when somebody says they saw a big 10 point....... in march.... smh?


----------



## Assault (Oct 5, 2011)

bjmostel said:


> I think scent lock suits are a scam...but scent away spray will knock out some stinky smells. That's all I use and keep my clothes clean.


Fair enough. I wear wool and generally don't use anything for scent elimination and I've had no issues being consistently successful.


----------



## 07commander (Dec 22, 2010)

rancher08 said:


> I love it when somebody says they saw a big 10 point....... in march.... smh?


I don't know..... I ve seen em with antlers into late march.


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

rancher08 said:


> I love it when somebody says they saw a big 10 point....... in march.... smh?


Seen one on tax day 2 years ago, dang near wrecked at first then turned around to make sure. Guy behind me done the same thing.


----------



## mosh22 (Jan 21, 2014)

I find a lot of land owner that won't allow hunting use 2 of the same excuse to justify their denial..

" someone shot my dog a few years back while hunting"

" i always have a problem with trespassers "

Then you say well it sounds like someone could help you by policing your property, then that turns into..
" well its a liability thing"

Dont make lame excuses. Just say I dont let people hunt.


----------



## 07commander (Dec 22, 2010)

mosh22 said:


> I find a lot of land owner that won't allow hunting use 2 of the same excuse to justify their denial..
> 
> " someone shot my dog a few years back while hunting"
> 
> ...


The tresspassing and liability are legitimate excuses. Now, the dog thing might not be.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

rancher08 said:


> I love it when somebody says they saw a big 10 point....... in march.... smh?


I saw the biggest buck I've ever seen in person in late April a few years ago


----------



## 07commander (Dec 22, 2010)

Darkvador said:


> If I don't shoot it, somebody else will.


I believe that one is true more than this one, "I'd let a 3.5 yr old 180 walk"


----------



## NYHUNTER (Oct 27, 2004)

skyhunter said:


> yep, some say "ducked" and very often you hear them say "jumped the string", or "string jumper". whoever came up with that saying years ago sure got it wrong. animals "*drop*" the string, they don't jump it. it's also quite amazing how many folks repeat what they hear others say, even when it's dead wrong.


Well, yeah - if you've seen it in action you know it does not actually fit the definition of the words you are using, but when you refer to it in conversation the other hunter knows what you are saying. Kinda like using the Magazine/clip argument. No, it is not correct but yes it is common use. I use either convention interchangeably when I am talking about the deer reacting to the sound of the string/bow action.


----------



## Manila2005 (Aug 22, 2013)

NYHUNTER said:


> Well, yeah - if you've seen it in action you know it does not actually fit the definition of the words you are using, but when you refer to it in conversation the other hunter knows what you are saying. Kinda like using the Magazine/clip argument. No, it is not correct but yes it is common use. I use either convention interchangeably when I am talking about the deer reacting to the sound of the string/bow action.


Kinda like saying you saw a doe and two "fawns". Maybe the "fawns" were yearlings (or older) and not actual fawns but it conveys the meaning of what someone saw without necessarily being 100% accurate.


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

When the lady at the post office asked me what I was shipping and I told her game cameras she said
"Oh, you are into the blood sports".

The funniest was the video where the lady said"
"They should not put those deer crossing signs on busy streets, it causes too many accidents. They should put them somewhere else."

And I also get.
"Did you catch any deers." And I always say it is hunt not catch and deer not deers.


----------



## Manila2005 (Aug 22, 2013)

golfanddeernut said:


> And I always say it is hunt not catch and deer not deers.


I say "I don't catch deer, I kill them." Shuts 'em right up.


----------



## NYHUNTER (Oct 27, 2004)

07commander said:


> The tresspassing and liability are legitimate excuses. Now, the dog thing might not be.


I know each state is different, but I've been told by others that in NY the landowner is not liable for the hunter he lets access the property. I believe this was done statewide as an incentive to open more private lands to hunters. I did not validate this, and I have not researched it, so take it as it is, just another guy on the internet.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

hedp said:


> It is in Minnesota if they are there and hunting that same animal. It's called Party Hunting.


I believe party hunting is now illegal in SE MN.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

bcowette said:


> I believe party hunting is now illegal in SE MN.




Never heard of that. Interesting. Still legal the rest, I know that. lol


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 18, 2014)

"Saw a dead doe on the side of the road this morning Rut is on!"


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

Cole Henry said:


> "Saw a dead doe on the side of the road this morning Rut is on!"


Somebody really said that?


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

rustyhart said:


> Somebody really said that?


He was probably an insurance adjuster lol


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

rancher08 said:


> I love it when somebody says they saw a big 10 point....... in march.... smh?


Why?


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

hedp said:


> Never heard of that. Interesting. Still legal the rest, I know that. lol


Buck Cross-Tagging in 300-Series Deer Areas *
This is most commonly referred to as party hunting. The intent of this
regulation is not to break up the hunting party or force hunters to leave the
field once they are successful. This regulation simply requires the hunter to
shoot and tag their own antlered buck. Specifically:
• A person cannot take and tag an antlered buck for another member of their
party. This applies to all hunters, license types, and seasons.
• It remains legal to take and tag antlerless deer for members of the party.This is
a population management strategy and may lead to slight increases in antlerless
deer harvest. *See page 76 for party hunting regulations in other areas


----------



## jlg0020 (Nov 7, 2011)

07commander said:


> I don't know..... I ve seen em with antlers into late march.


yep, they dont shed them until around end of April down here


----------



## bjmostel (Jun 12, 2010)

The owner of one of the properties I hunt always tells me, "I saw the biggest deer I've ever saw cross the road at least once a year. Then when you ask him how big it was he say's he couldn't see any antlers but it was BIG!

Another guy at work always says the big one come by at dark. All he could see was the silhouette but he knows it was a big one, bigger than the one his brother just killed.


----------



## ridgerunner1 (Dec 13, 2012)

my broadhead failed


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

NYHUNTER said:


> I know each state is different, but I've been told by others that in NY the landowner is not liable for the hunter he lets access the property. I believe this was done statewide as an incentive to open more private lands to hunters. I did not validate this, and I have not researched it, so take it as it is, just another guy on the internet.


From the NYS DEC web site..... http://www.dec.ny.gov/outdoor/8371.html

Q. Is posting required to protect landowners from liability?

A. No. Whether the property is posted or not, the General Obligations Law protects landowners from liability for non-paying recreationalists on their property. Because of this protection, recreational liability lawsuits against rural landowners are uncommon. Recreational activities covered include: hunting; fishing; organized gleaning (picking); canoeing; boating; trapping; hiking; cross-country skiing; tobogganing; sledding; speleological (caving) activities; horseback riding; bicycle riding; hang gliding; motorized vehicle operation for recreation; snowmobiling; non-commercial wood cutting or gathering; and dog training. This protection does not apply in cases of willful or malicious failure to guard or warn against dangers.


----------



## Dr_MacLean (Sep 11, 2014)

tackscall said:


> The warden on North Woods Law told a bow hunter that a ten yard shot is too close because the arrow hasn't built up enough speed. I about fell out of my chair


Not a bad show, but that killed me too!


----------



## 07commander (Dec 22, 2010)

NYHUNTER said:


> I know each state is different, but I've been told by others that in NY the landowner is not liable for the hunter he lets access the property. I believe this was done statewide as an incentive to open more private lands to hunters. I did not validate this, and I have not researched it, so take it as it is, just another guy on the internet.





RCL said:


> From the NYS DEC web site..... http://www.dec.ny.gov/outdoor/8371.html
> 
> 
> Q. Is posting required to protect landowners from liability?
> ...



I've heard that before also. But I've also heard of a guy that let people hunt, and one guy shot another in the foot, and they sued the landowner. I don't know who won the lawsuit, but either way, the landowner lost because he had to probably hire a lawyer and waste who knows how much time and money defending himself. 

I don't know the law either, but it seems people can attempt to sue if nothing else, even if the law says otherwise.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Speedykills said:


> I like this one shooting a Crossbow isn't archery.......................


Funny cause its true[emoji6]


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

bjmostel said:


> The owner of one of the properties I hunt always tells me, "I saw the biggest deer I've ever saw cross the road at least once a year. Then when you ask him how big it was he say's he couldn't see any antlers but it was BIG!
> 
> Another guy at work always says the big one come by at dark. All he could see was the silhouette but he knows it was a big one, bigger than the one his brother just killed.


Know what you mean. I have a couple friends who last April told me they saw the biggest buck ever, so I said it was surprising for a buck to have horns that early in the year. They said no, he didn't have horns but it was so big it had to be a big buck. Funny! Got a good chuckle out of that one.[emoji1]


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

A guy in my Ohio camp two years ago told me he was guiding off season and a tourist asked "who put all that sand on top of that mountain" ... to bad they were in the Teton's and it was snow


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

speedbird said:


> I've missed going turkey huntin because I was up all night with the hens, don't remember if moon was full though. Lol


As have I, as have I.


----------



## Tino B (Jan 9, 2010)

True story in CA during the opening day of Turkey season a few years back.
Friend and I were looking to do some scouting for new areas so we decided to bring the bows and a new ground blind we wanted to try out.
We pulled over on the side of the road to look at the map trying to find a small piece of public land that was not marked (very common in CA)
Up pulled three DFG tucks who quickly slid in front of and behind our tuck
The lead agent announced himself then ordered us to show them our guns.
Rather alarmed by their demeanor and aggressive tone we politely replied that we were bow hunting and had no weapons.
The lead order us again to present our rifles, where we repeated that we only had bows and no rifles.
Now the rookie decided that he did not like our answer and continued to pressure the gun issue.
After 4 or 5 times repeating we had no firearms and only bows, they then asked to see our bows. 
We showed them our bows which were stowed in the back of the truck in their cases only to have them ask us what size shot we were using????
I just said that bows work a lot better with arrows than shot shells.
Now these were Department of Fish and Game officers who most likely have never hunted before and were from outside the area there to help with the opening day fun.
Still pretty funny how clueless they were, but from what I hear this is a growing trend with the CA DFG.


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Saw another "pro" hunter chick shoot a deer in the spine and he fell. She exclaimed " You can tell that I double lunged him because he dropped in his tracks !"


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

lee martin said:


> Saw another "pro" hunter chick shoot a deer in the spine and he fell. She exclaimed " You can tell that I double lunged him because he dropped in his tracks !"


who said that, and what show?


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

Quote Originally Posted by CamoCop View Post 

"Hunt the wind."


Arrowflingr said:


> I love this one too! Around here, the wind changes direction 5 times during the course of an hour. Are you supposed to change stands every 15 minutes?


;-) Think the same thing every time I read or hear this...


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

A co-worker and bow hunter has said past years, prior to opening bow season, *If a buck is 20 yards out, it’s guaranteed he’s dead…*
Well this year, he shot an 8 pointer ( his claim ) hit it high and back some. He could not find him. Said it was a 15 yard shot..

Guess it was too close ;-)


----------



## cody_119 (Aug 29, 2012)

ruttin2 said:


> It's not it's a gun with a arrow


+1 imho


----------



## Shewdawg (Nov 23, 2012)

While bow fishing a step off of the Savannah River a couple of guys in a small boat came around the bend off the main river. One of the guys asks, "What are y'all doing'?" My cousin replies that we were bow fishing to which the other guy in the boat commented, "Yeh. I thought I heard y'all shoot a few times."


----------



## harley (May 20, 2006)

This maybe a repeat: after a bad hit and not recovering the deer "he'll probably live".


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

A friend was checking her bow for a flight to Vegas and the security guy asked her if it was loaded!!!


----------



## Shooter78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Travis12123 said:


> "I think it was a buck"


Hear this way to much lol


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

I like this

" I saw a baby deer and it's momma this morning"


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

My nephew had a guy try to pull his 60 lb bow and couldn't. The guy kept insisting that my nephew had the " safety" on and that is why he couldn't budge it.


----------



## ancuegar (Oct 14, 2014)

ok i got a true story from last year. i was at camp when my hunter for the week arrived. we did the usual handshake shoot the breeze thing. he says there a mature 160" class deer on the main road and we should go hunt him now. i drive that main road of the ranch every day and i hadnt seen a mature 160" yet so i agreed we needed to go look for him. we hop in the truck and go up the road and tells me to stop. there is a big scrape on the ground and he gets out to look at it. he calls my attention to a track and said this is this mature 160" deer track. i calmly ask if he had seen the deer in said track. he said nope, but judging by the width and length or some other bs stuff this track was made by a MATURE 160". right then and there i knew i was in for a doozy of the week..... a long week


----------



## SCJW (Jul 3, 2012)

rustyhart said:


> Well I say horns sometimes, but stick and string bothers me.


It must be a SC thing. Everyone I know says "horns" and we all know they are not.


----------



## ol' sheepherder (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh, boy, I have a few and sadly, they are from a good hunting buddy of mine. We are western mule deer hunters and I took him out archery hunting muleys one day. He didn't bring binoculars and I said, "why the hell would you go hunting and not bring binoculars!?" His response was, "the way I see it, if the deer is so far out there that I need binoculars just to tell if it is a doe or a buck then there is no way in hell that I am going to be able to shoot it with a bow, anyway." This same friend also doesn't see the use for a range finder. He says it is damn near impossible just to get a buck to hold still long enough to get a shot off within bow range without even taking a moment to range it first, so using a range finder would make things that much worse. I guess that could be a problem if you are crap hunter with no sneak whatsoever. Another time with this same buddy I took him out to the winter range to glass some deer. For those of you that know about muleys they congregate in big herds during the winter and hang out in wide open spaces where they are easily visible. So it was no surprise to me when we saw scores of deer and a few pretty nice bucks. I fully expected to see this. He had lived in this same area his whole life and I guess had never seen this yearly event that takes place 15 miles north and in another location 10 miles south of our town. He was out of his mind excited and said we were totally coming here during the deer season next year. If I could do it over again I wouldn't have explained to him that if he came to these same areas during deer season a couple months earlier in the year he would be hard pressed to even find a deer. It would have been hilarious watching him scratch his head sitting there in this deerless wonder with his hunting rifle where he had seen boatloads of deer before. This spot was right off the busiest interstate in Utah, so I really have no idea how he thought it would have been some well kept secret. This same buddy also told a non-hunting friend of ours that when people talk about the caliber of a rifle they mean the length of the barrel. I could go on for days with stories about this guy.


----------



## Boudreaux (May 23, 2005)

BowhunterCliffy said:


> Know what you mean. I have a couple friends who last April told me they saw the biggest buck ever, so I said it was surprising for a buck to have horns that early in the year. They said no, he didn't have horns but it was so big it had to be a big buck. Funny! Got a good chuckle out of that one.[emoji1]


It is surprising for a buck to have "horns" because they should have antlers, unless its a Pronghorn :darkbeer:

Thanks, 
Boswell


----------



## Richard932 (Jul 6, 2010)

Comes from people that don't know how to prepare venison.


OhWell said:


> I love this one, "but it tastes so gamie". This coming from someone who doesn't eat venison.
> 
> or, the always funny.
> 
> "Does taste better anyways" (for the record I have two does down but I am still after a certain buck !!!! UGH)


----------



## forgeguy (Mar 9, 2006)

The hunters who call a deers antlers horns


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

Didn't think about this until recently, not sure what reminded me of it but when I was in elementary school I said something about shooting a bow and this one kid started telling me the story about several years ago when he was in Africa hunting cape buffaloes with his recurve.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

rustyhart said:


> Didn't think about this until recently, not sure what reminded me of it but when I was in elementary school I said something about shooting a bow and this one kid started telling me the story about several years ago when he was in Africa hunting cape buffaloes with his recurve.


And? I don't get it


----------



## Manila2005 (Aug 22, 2013)

irishhacker said:


> And? I don't get it


I think he's referring to the fact that he was in elementary school and the kid told the story as if it happened several years ago. Figure in the size of a cape buffalo and the difficulty of shooting a recurve (for a young kid) and it adds up to a tall tale.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

nyturkeyduster said:


> "That big ass doe I shot last year dressed out at 200 lbs."


That doe was so big I thought she had nuts!

SCFox


----------



## Busted horns (Dec 29, 2013)

Executner said:


> Forget the wind and just hunt.


Haha, good one. Heard this many times in ads, but I just won't ever believe it.


----------



## krakin (Apr 13, 2014)

Saw a knife ofr sale once. Handle was made from "Naturally shed Impala horn"


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

I hear this one a lot from fellow turkey hunters...

"All the hens were bred during that warm spell back in March. The toms won't even be gobbling this year."


----------



## Richierich1105 (Dec 13, 2014)

Lots of funny stuff here...not trying to be a downer or bash anybody but just some food for thought, Next time you here someone spewing some incorrect information like "once a spike always a spike" at least make an attempt to educate them. I will agree you cant fix stupid but you can educate the misinformed. If you hear someone way off base and you choose to walk away laughing in your head than in my opinion you are no better than the ignorant. Our sport is under a lot of scrutiny here lately in the media and the less misinformed people we have out there the better off the sport is in the long run. Any ways just my .02 cents Carry On


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

irishhacker said:


> And? I don't get it





Manila2005 said:


> I think he's referring to the fact that he was in elementary school and the kid told the story as if it happened several years ago. Figure in the size of a cape buffalo and the difficulty of shooting a recurve (for a young kid) and it adds up to a tall tale.


Yep, he was nine, or ten at the time, so he would have had to have been about seven at the time it would have happened.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

Richierich1105 said:


> Lots of funny stuff here...not trying to be a downer or bash anybody but just some food for thought, Next time you here someone spewing some incorrect information like "once a spike always a spike" at least make an attempt to educate them. I will agree you cant fix stupid but you can educate the misinformed. If you hear someone way off base and you choose to walk away laughing in your head than in my opinion you are no better than the ignorant. Our sport is under a lot of scrutiny here lately in the media and the less misinformed people we have out there the better off the sport is in the long run. Any ways just my .02 cents Carry On


I agree totally. I do this. Unfortunately, most of the time I hear the things that I hear on a regular basis (such as the example you listed and I myself listed in the OP) it's coming from the old school guys who are well past the learning, or changing their way of thinking phase. Some guys I know, no matter how much evidence you show them will never change their opinion on things.


----------



## Richierich1105 (Dec 13, 2014)

True some people you cant change but if you don't at least make an attempt then you are part of the disease and not the cure


----------



## highoctane (Dec 8, 2008)

I was talking to a guy last year during the early summer that owned 45-50 acres. He was lamenting about the deer eating his garden up. "Stinking deer have wiped my beans out". I asked if I could hunt the deer that Fall and maybe help him out with his problem. His reply, *"Noooooo, we don't let anyone deer hunt, we like watching them"*.....Maybe they'll get the corn as well as the beans this year...LOL


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

I forgot about this one. For a few years, the neighbor land owners allowed us to hunt just inside of their property line. Nice little corner of the woods, that went from steep mountain laurel, to open hard woods. Well the son came home for the holidays, so they asked us to move our stand 20 yards onto our side while he was there. No problem, but their reasoning I got a kick out of. It's because they wanted the deer that was their property to be for him, with no understand that those same deer would walk the 20 yards, jump the fence and be fair game to us.


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

I have a buddy who made a bad shot on a big buck a few years go. We tracked it more than 1.5 miles with poor blood and hw still wont admit that he made a bad shot. We never recovered it but a friend of a friend killed it in gun season that year and it had a BH low in the front leg below all the vitals. This one ticks me off! If ya double lunged a deer, and wait 30 min- an hour before ya start tracking, ya will find it and it wont go a mile and a half!


fulldrawrtree said:


> "Double lunged him and didn't find him" I hear this one a lot in the shop.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Manila2005 said:


> I think he's referring to the fact that he was in elementary school and the kid told the story as if it happened several years ago. Figure in the size of a cape buffalo and the difficulty of shooting a recurve (for a young kid) and it adds up to a tall tale.


Lol..I missed that..
I thought he was insinuating that you can't kill a cape buffalo with a recurve


----------



## Tugman (Jun 22, 2013)

jim p said:


> Killing tomorrows trophies today.


Some people seem to think that since THEY have the time, location, desire and means to ONLY hunt so called trophy (mature) bucks, EVERYBODY ELSE does too. Or should anyway. And so are looked down apon since they don't.


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

"If I had money I could kill big bucks too."

Being the whitetail is the most accessible big game animal on the continent Im betting that's not your issue.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I had a guy tell me he saw a buck with a 60 inch spread this fall. I said no kidding, 5 feet wide and he said yep and the tines were at least two feet tall. I just smiled and said I hope I see him this fall.

I always like the, you can't kill big bucks on public land guys.

I also like old farmers that had a big 14 pointer that has been on their ground the last 10 years.

I had a guy tell me he passed up a 180s 10 pointer this fall because he needed a good breeder buck on his farm.


----------



## Elipapa (Apr 16, 2011)

Tried teaching a new hunter, relative in law, how to hunt this season. It was painful because he wouldn't listen to the basics like how long to sit on stand. He'd leave at 8am on a morning hunt and 345 to 4 on an afternoon hunt, sullying up my property. When I finally went out with him he saw deer, no shot opportunity, but he was learning. After the sun went down and we walked out he asked me If he gets a deer, what to do with it. I told him I'd help him butcher it and the wide range of meals all the venison has to offer. He then replied, *"all I want is the deer sticks."* I asked him what the hell are deer sticks. I then told him if he wants jerky I can show him how to make it in his oven. He then tells me, *"no, I just want the deer sticks, you can have the rest of the deer."* I kicked him off of my property.


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

It ain't uninformed hunters, but people that don't hunt ask me why I don't use a crossbow allot.


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

I shoot small deer because i hunt alone.


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

I had a buck this year make scrape in the driveway and had to have it repaved(really):wink:


----------



## speedbird (Oct 15, 2013)

water tech said:


> I had a buck this year make scrape in the driveway and had to have it repaved(really):wink:


Maybe Buick? Lol


----------



## bowhuntmn (Jan 31, 2009)

Archery is a careless way to hunt. :mg:


----------



## Manila2005 (Aug 22, 2013)

I got the bow all dialed in.

Where are these dials? I see no dials.


----------



## ungawa (Nov 15, 2009)

Uncle Bucky said:


> I agree.. I put out corn after season for the deer for two reason.. one to help them regain body weight/fat before the really cold days, and two to get a stock of what survived.
> 
> Even before season you rarely get big bucks coming in during daylight hours to a bait pile.
> 
> Hunting in Texas a few times has taught me a feeder is no different then a lush food plot.. I'm sure those guy in Texas would love to be able to grow a lush plot if they could.. most areas can't.


Oh how true!


----------



## avidarcher88pa (Sep 16, 2011)

Me:saw a nice buck but he was about 80 yards away and moving. 
First year hunter :I would have take that shot.


----------



## coop88 (Sep 13, 2013)

thirdhandman said:


> Did you catch andy deer today?


Haha I have a guy at work that asks me this all the time.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

"Can't eat the horns" and
"If I don't shoot him, the neighbor will"


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

You couldn't really call this uninformed, it's just a regional thing, but when ever I hear somebody refer to a group of "doe" or "buck" it grates on my nerves like fingernails on a chalkboard.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

roughneck1 said:


> "If I don't shoot him, the neighbor will"


Unfortunately usually the case by me. The neighbors usually end up shooting most of the bucks gun season that I pass on during bow season.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

wi_drenxl said:


> Unfortunately usually the case by me. The neighbors usually end up shooting most of the bucks gun season that I pass on during bow season.


I hear ya. There's always that chance. But it's the ones that they don't, that will make you happy you were patient.


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

It's probably been said already, didn't read every reply, but my most hated one is " I hit it right behind the shoulder, tracked it 400 yards and lost the blood" then it's always something like, "the broadhead or bullet failed"
Had a guy tell me once that a .270 wouldn't kill a deer, and also that deer would "tote off" rem. core lokt bullets.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Chop1 said:


> It's probably been said already, didn't read every reply, but my most hated one is " I hit it right behind the shoulder, tracked it 400 yards and lost the blood" then it's always something like, "the broadhead or bullet failed"
> Had a guy tell me once that a .270 wouldn't kill a deer, and also that deer would "tote off" rem. core lokt bullets.


Must've hit it in the "void" between the lungs and spine.


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

roughneck1 said:


> Must've hit it in the "void" between the lungs and spine.


Yep, it would be pretty bad if there was a "void", can you imagine vital organs bouncing around when deer run due to all that excess space? Hurts just to think about it. Would probably cause some serious internal bruising. The void is usually between the ears of some folks LOL


----------



## JB17 (Mar 23, 2010)

hedp said:


> It is in Minnesota if they are there and hunting that same animal. It's called Party Hunting.


Iowa also, during shot gun.


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

I was in wal-mart back in the hunting section on opening day and a guy came up to me and asked if a certain arrow was any good. He went on to explain that he had missed a doe that morning and that his arrows just weren't any good!


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

nyturkeyduster said:


> "That big ass doe I shot last year dressed out at 200 lbs."


had somebody tell me last year that his brother shot a 300lb doe....


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

rustyhart said:


> You couldn't really call this uninformed, it's just a regional thing, but when ever I hear somebody refer to a group of "doe" or "buck" it grates on my nerves like fingernails on a chalkboard.


Ha... Me too!


----------



## daniel_chris (Jul 22, 2013)

BAHAHAHA! that's the funniest thing ive read in a looooong time


----------



## DwayneEnsign (Feb 26, 2015)

I hate hearing someone say "If I don't shoot him, somebody else will". I say, "If I shoot him, he definitely won't grow any bigger".


----------



## forrestc101 (May 25, 2015)

I have a buddy who said he almost stepped on a copperhead with a 12 in rattle when he was out scouting one day


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

roughneck1 said:


> Must've hit it in the "void" between the lungs and spine.


i never knew anyone thought there was a void until i saw it online. i thought it was a joke at first until i realized there were people that were adamant it existed. just boggles the mind.:icon_1_lol:


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

forrestc101 said:


> I have a buddy who said he almost stepped on a copperhead with a 12 in rattle when he was out scouting one day


That's awesome.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

The 2 saying I hate the most

1) if I don't shoot it the neighbor would

2)he wasn't quite big enough, but if he comes back late season I'll hammer him. 

Never understood either one of these and they normally come from people who complain about never having any luck shooting a good one


----------



## statechamp08 (Mar 24, 2009)

I hate it when rifle hunters say that they could have got their deer with a bow, when they obviously couldn't.

My brother in law got a small buck and a cow elk with his rifle this year and told me that he thinks we could have got both of them with a bow. With the buck, the deer watched him walking towards him for a while, then spooked and he shot it on the run at over 100 yards. He told me he just needed to do a little more "sneaking" to get within bow range if he were bowhunting. Yeah right. With his cow elk, he jumped a herd in some thick timber and shot his cow on the run at 30 yards or so. I think it would be a little tough to shoot all these animals on the run with a bow?


----------



## statechamp08 (Mar 24, 2009)

ol' sheepherder said:


> Oh, boy, I have a few and sadly, they are from a good hunting buddy of mine. We are western mule deer hunters and I took him out archery hunting muleys one day. He didn't bring binoculars and I said, "why the hell would you go hunting and not bring binoculars!?" His response was, "the way I see it, if the deer is so far out there that I need binoculars just to tell if it is a doe or a buck then there is no way in hell that I am going to be able to shoot it with a bow, anyway." This same friend also doesn't see the use for a range finder. He says it is damn near impossible just to get a buck to hold still long enough to get a shot off within bow range without even taking a moment to range it first, so using a range finder would make things that much worse. I guess that could be a problem if you are crap hunter with no sneak whatsoever. Another time with this same buddy I took him out to the winter range to glass some deer. For those of you that know about muleys they congregate in big herds during the winter and hang out in wide open spaces where they are easily visible. So it was no surprise to me when we saw scores of deer and a few pretty nice bucks. I fully expected to see this. He had lived in this same area his whole life and I guess had never seen this yearly event that takes place 15 miles north and in another location 10 miles south of our town. He was out of his mind excited and said we were totally coming here during the deer season next year. If I could do it over again I wouldn't have explained to him that if he came to these same areas during deer season a couple months earlier in the year he would be hard pressed to even find a deer. It would have been hilarious watching him scratch his head sitting there in this deerless wonder with his hunting rifle where he had seen boatloads of deer before. This spot was right off the busiest interstate in Utah, so I really have no idea how he thought it would have been some well kept secret. This same buddy also told a non-hunting friend of ours that when people talk about the caliber of a rifle they mean the length of the barrel. I could go on for days with stories about this guy.


Hilarious. When I've brought my same brother in law hunting as described earlier on a bow hunt he didn't bring his binoculars to hunt either. I was thinking what the hell are you going to be doing while I'm sitting and glassing at our glassing spot? So he got to sit there and do nothing while I looked for deer.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

jorkep said:


> i never knew anyone thought there was a void until i saw it online. i thought it was a joke at first until i realized there were people that were adamant it existed. just boggles the mind.:icon_1_lol:


You can't do anything but shake your head when people still after seeing every scientific fact that it doesn't exist are still adamant it does. Complete idiots.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

roughneck1 said:


> "Can't eat the horns" and
> "If I don't shoot him, the neighbor will"


true story- one gun season, I let a 2 1/2 year old 8 point walk. 10 yards from my tree. he got 100 yards away and over the ridge. BANG! went over to their shack and saw it hanging on the meat pole. I congratulated him. following weekend. same tree, only this buck was just a tad bigger. I wanted to let it go, but since the neighbor shot the other one I let go, I shot this one. oh well.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Few guys in Rural King today buying trophy rocks, some type of acorn attractant and cracked corn. I asked if there going out of state to hunt this year. Their reply "nope just freshening up our food plots"


----------



## hannibal smith (May 20, 2015)

avidarcher88pa said:


> Me:saw a nice buck but he was about 80 yards away and moving.
> First year hunter :I would have take that shot.


Totally true! I used to think that way too, until I fully realized the limitations of a bow.

I never do Hail Mary shots, even when spearfishing.


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

She never said she wasn't 18.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Where's Bruce? said:


> She never said she wasn't 18.


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

"did you see anything"?

:lol:


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

forrestc101 said:


> I have a buddy who said he almost stepped on a copperhead with a 12 in rattle when he was out scouting one day



Good thing the rattlers mouth was full of copperhead......


----------



## Kills meals (Nov 13, 2013)

I know a guy who says his rifle is a muzzle loader cause it has a muzzle and you have to load it. Then he adds he only loads one at a time.


----------



## nswarcher (Apr 16, 2015)

Common sense,
i tell people that im fishing when its usually just feeding fish 
agree with the earlier hows my form threads with no info on how they are grouping,
ozonics,
and i keep getting told im outshooting my bow, i like my bow, it may not be ideal for long distance shots but i like the challenge, and it suits where we hunt so well


----------



## Lcavok99 (Aug 13, 2014)

scottprice said:


> i once had a lady tell me that she doesnt agree with hunting and she believes that deer should die naturally from things like cars.....
> 
> true story, swear on my mother


I could believe it, i had a guy who i knew for a very long time, say "im not letting anybody hunt on my land because i want to ride my dirtbike through the property and dont want to get shot with an arrow." When i asked for permission to hunt his property. He wasnt joking.


----------



## Blake R (Jan 31, 2014)

I got a friend of mine into hunting when we were younger. He had the opportunity a few years later to go with another guy on his lease. My buddy started asking questions. Being a newer hunter, he wanted to learn. The man told him this, and we still laugh about it anytime the rut is mentioned:
"the does go in heat at the same time the dogs do."


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Told a non hunter about bear hunting with a bow yesterday and i got. "Man that must be some kind of powerful bow to take down a bear"


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

nick060200 said:


> Told a non hunter about bear hunting with a bow yesterday and i got. "Man that must be some kind of powerful bow to take down a bear"


Nick I hear that alllllllll the time with guests at the resort I with ash when they start asking what I do for fun


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

Had a guest hunter from a far north state in camp telling everyone how to deer hunt. He had been hunting 20 years, and spent the afternoon criticizing my equipment. After enough of this, I asked him how many deer he had killed. He puffed up and said "eight", and he only gun hunts. I laughed till I cried. He asked why, and I told him I kill that many every year. He said "no. That's impossible. You can hunt everyday of a 3 month season and not kill eight deer, because half of what you shoot gets away anyhow". Seriously? He didn't get invited back.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

" the reason bucks tend to disappear from the area after shedding their velvet is because they are embarrassed by how their antlers look and are hiding"


----------



## MonsterMadness (Sep 1, 2009)

This coming from someone who thinks he is the cats meow when it comes to bow hunting, "if a doe has 2 button bucks in the same year, they will never become big buck status"


----------



## MonsterMadness (Sep 1, 2009)

I love when someone (A LOT of people around my area) exaggerate the size of a buck. "Man, that buck was at least 150" when in reality it may have broke 120". OR the notorious "one upper". I dont care how many or how big, this guy will see more or see bigger.


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

zap said:


> "did you see anything"?
> 
> :lol:


Hunter: Did you see any deer?
Non-Hunter: Did you kill any deer?

Non-hunters assume you have a chance to kill one every time you go out.


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

My in laws think that the more tines a buck has the bigger it is.

Last season I shot a monster 10 and they were like...."oh, a 10 pointer huh....so and so shot a 12 POINTER!


----------



## J.rush337 (Mar 31, 2015)

Funny thing yesterday I was shooting my bow in my yard and the neighbor kid came over and he's around 8 years old. The boy walked up to me and said I have a bow and I shot a deer with it, he said " I was shooting into the woods and I went to get my arrow and I looked and it had hit a deer and it was dead,hunting with bows is easy, if you practice more you can get a deer too".


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

J.rush337 said:


> Funny thing yesterday I was shooting my bow in my yard and the neighbor kid came over and he's around 8 years old. The boy walked up to me and said I have a bow and I shot a deer with it, he said " I was shooting into the woods and I went to get my arrow and I looked and it had hit a deer and it was dead,hunting with bows is easy, if you practice more you can get a deer too".


LOL sounds like something my kid would say haha


----------



## elite-ish_kinda (Oct 18, 2013)

Elk season midday conversation with hunters we met: 
Us: "We heard some bugling on the ridge today. Did you see any?"
them: "Yeah! We found where they were bedding and we flushed them. We didn't get a shot, though. We're going back tomorrow."
us: "great, thanks" 
And... we start breaking down the camp....


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Gary in Ohio said:


> Hunter: Did you see any deer?
> Non-Hunter: Did you kill any deer?
> 
> Non-hunters assume you have a chance to kill one every time you go out.



Nope.....they ask "did you catch one"?......:lol:


----------



## fishinboats (Oct 22, 2008)

" The time change has them screwed up right now"


----------



## NHBuckhunter (Mar 24, 2009)

Arrowflingr said:


> I love this one too! Around here, the wind changes direction 5 times during the course of an hour. Are you supposed to change stands every 15 minutes?


If you have the ability hunt higher and the wind will be more consistent.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

crankn101 said:


> Hunting over bait pile isnt really hunting, as they disc up a food plot in their John Deere.


I will fight that one tooth and nail. walking out and dumping bait it 100% totally different than working ground and putting in food and habitat for the animals.....people that say food plots and planting crops are the same as a pile of corn. you haven't planted crops for animals if you say they are the same. Food piles are as lazy as it gets, crops involve blood, sweat, money and LOTS of time.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Dumbest quotes are "we only shoot them if they are outside the ears" 

Ok, so you are going to let that 140 inch 8 walk that has 14 inch tines.....just dumb.

I hear this sometimes, mainly from the older generation, "deer only walk into the wind" LOL, that one just kills me. so all the deer in the midwest should be in florida by August then.

"cull buck" drives me nuts....it's a excuse to "just" shoot something.


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

Anyone that calls me on the weekend between Oct and Jan and asks, "What are you doing?"


----------



## simpkinst (Aug 9, 2009)

Mallardbreath said:


> I always hear guys say, "I shot a nice doe". Are there "not so nice does?"


yep - shot one last year. had a club foot.....nasty infected thing. stunk like hell.


----------



## simpkinst (Aug 9, 2009)

Bearpawx4 said:


> A co-worker and bow hunter has said past years, prior to opening bow season, *If a buck is 20 yards out, it’s guaranteed he’s dead…*
> Well this year, he shot an 8 pointer ( his claim ) hit it high and back some. He could not find him. Said it was a 15 yard shot..
> 
> Guess it was too close ;-)


to be fair it wasnt 20 yards. So he was telling the truth....


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

simpkinst said:


> to be fair it wasnt 20 yards. So he was telling the truth....


[emoji106]


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

simpkinst said:


> to be fair it wasnt 20 yards. So he was telling the truth....


:set1_applaud:


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Early Ice said:


> I will fight that one tooth and nail. walking out and dumping bait it 100% totally different than working ground and putting in food and habitat for the animals.....people that say food plots and planting crops are the same as a pile of corn. you haven't planted crops for animals if you say they are the same. Food piles are as lazy as it gets, crops involve blood, sweat, money and LOTS of time.


Just because you bust your ass doing one and not the other doesn't make them totally different, you like to give yourself the big pat on your back for growing weeds lol


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Early Ice said:


> I will fight that one tooth and nail. walking out and dumping bait it 100% totally different than working ground and putting in food and habitat for the animals.....people that say food plots and planting crops are the same as a pile of corn. you haven't planted crops for animals if you say they are the same. Food piles are as lazy as it gets, crops involve blood, sweat, money and LOTS of time.




you're right, they're totally different. They guy dumping the corn is smart enough not to unnecessarily go through the extra work...lol

baiting is baiting no matter how much work is done

"you haven't planted crops for animals if you say they are the same. Food piles are as lazy as it gets, crops involve blood, sweat, money and LOTS of time"

This kind of makes you sound like an elitist...


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

Fury90flier said:


> you're right, they're totally different. They guy dumping the corn is smart enough not to unnecessarily go through the extra work...lol
> 
> baiting is baiting no matter how much work is done


Yep. There are also guys carrying 80lbs on thier back miles into the mountains gaining hundereds of feet of elevation to make a bait pile. That also takes blood, sweat, and tears. These guys would call building food plots with machinery lazy. Lol


----------



## statechamp08 (Mar 24, 2009)

elite-ish said:


> Elk season midday conversation with hunters we met:
> Us: "We heard some bugling on the ridge today. Did you see any?"
> them: "Yeah! We found where they were bedding and we flushed them. We didn't get a shot, though. We're going back tomorrow."
> us: "great, thanks"
> And... we start breaking down the camp....


Yup they'll be in the next county by tomorrow!!


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Early Ice said:


> I will fight that one tooth and nail. walking out and dumping bait it 100% totally different than working ground and putting in food and habitat for the animals.....people that say food plots and planting crops are the same as a pile of corn. you haven't planted crops for animals if you say they are the same. Food piles are as lazy as it gets, crops involve blood, sweat, money and LOTS of time.


I'll add this quote to "dumbest" list. bait is bait no matter how ya do it. if it wasn't there before and you manipulate the land to bring deer in, it's baiting. I have no dog in this fight though. I don't care if people bait or choose not too.


----------



## BowTechForever (Jun 12, 2012)

Guys that come in with a little kid and an old adult bow and say, "I got this from a buddy. I figured he could hunt with it this weekend" Gets me every time. Or guys that are telling a lost monster buck story, and somehow they always made a "perfect" shot


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Fury90flier said:


> you're right, they're totally different. They guy dumping the corn is smart enough not to unnecessarily go through the extra work...lol
> 
> baiting is baiting no matter how much work is done
> 
> ...


sorry to hurt your grown man feelings.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

carbon arrow1 said:


> I'll add this quote to "dumbest" list. bait is bait no matter how ya do it. if it wasn't there before and you manipulate the land to bring deer in, it's baiting. I have no dog in this fight though. I don't care if people bait or choose not too.


I've read many of your posts, 90% are on the dumbest list. no hard feelings here. MOre than likely you are one of the Wisconsintes still baiting even though it's illegal. Just another typical wi hunter...


----------



## MNhntr (Oct 13, 2006)

I guess this one from rifle hunters has always killed me.

"I missed a 15 pointer" or "I missed a 6X7"

I just always say...Sounds like you were to busy trying to count points.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Early Ice said:


> I will fight that one tooth and nail. walking out and dumping bait it 100% totally different than working ground and putting in food and habitat for the animals.....people that say food plots and planting crops are the same as a pile of corn. you haven't planted crops for animals if you say they are the same. Food piles are as lazy as it gets, crops involve blood, sweat, money and LOTS of time.


First I'll say I plant food plots, large tracts of clover and I plant brassicas. I also maintain feeders year round..one of them I have to pack in a bag at a time for about a mile long haul, I fill my feeders every week and half to two weeks year round. 
I don't consider either of the methods of attracting/feeding/manipulating deer "lazy". I call it LEGAL and it works so why not? I don't care if someone doesn't bait whether it is by choice or economics..you shouldn't either.


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

MNhntr said:


> I guess this one from rifle hunters has always killed me.
> 
> "I missed a 15 pointer" or "I missed a 6X7"
> 
> I just always say...Sounds like you were to busy trying to count points.


I actually got to count up 14 points on a buck a few years ago.
I had been watching 2 big bucks all summer. Opening day of bow season rolls around and I'm waiting in a tripod tucked into some saplings watching thr bean field. All of a sudden here comes a 150 class 10 right towards me. BUT when i saw the rack sticking out of the woods behind him I didn't pay any more attention to the 10. Finally a 190 class.buck emerges that was a 5x5 with matching kickers off his g2s and 3s making him 14 total. 

The 10 passed by me about 25 yards away but by the time the big one got infront of me it was just too late to see to take the 40 yard shot. That was the last time I ever saw him.


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

Eat a Quick Check ham, cheese and egg on biscuit, before a morning stand.


----------



## RBrave (Aug 31, 2014)

This guy isn't 190, but it's encouraging to see these sorts of genetics in our area. Now if only he came out during the day...


----------



## MNhntr (Oct 13, 2006)

Onpoint85 said:


> I actually got to count up 14 points on a buck a few years ago.
> I had been watching 2 big bucks all summer. Opening day of bow season rolls around and I'm waiting in a tripod tucked into some saplings watching thr bean field. All of a sudden here comes a 150 class 10 right towards me. BUT when i saw the rack sticking out of the woods behind him I didn't pay any more attention to the 10. Finally a 190 class.buck emerges that was a 5x5 with matching kickers off his g2s and 3s making him 14 total.
> 
> The 10 passed by me about 25 yards away but by the time the big one got infront of me it was just too late to see to take the 40 yard shot. That was the last time I ever saw him.


ya but these were gun hunters shooting long distances when I used to live in ND. just cracked me up.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Here's one:

Real hunters don't use scents, or attractants of any kind. They don't hunt over bait, and don't need to plant food in order to kill the animals they are after either.


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

MNhntr said:


> ya but these were gun hunters shooting long distances when I used to live in ND. just cracked me up.


I got ya
Nobody misses big 8's or 10s, they're always 12 or 14


----------



## maddawg0517 (Nov 17, 2010)

I've been looking at houses/small farmettes with property. Yesterday I was looking at one and the owner was there to give us the tour. 11 acres with 5 being standing timber, said he has a 16pt in there this year with bases as big as a coffee can. He went on to tell me how its just this one "king" buck and his brood of 50 or so does. He doesn't hunt, just watches them in the field.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

"You don't want to but one of those Walmart crossbows. They are too slow. The one I got at the pro shop has a rifle scope on it and shoots dead flat out to 100 yards"


----------



## realtown12 (Feb 19, 2009)

Had a coworker once tell me that he went turkey hunting, but he couldn't get close enough cus turkeys had such a great sense of smell.... We stopped talking about hunting and moved on to fishing after that comment...


----------



## Allenbd (May 23, 2011)

" The side of my arrow says 400 so my arrows are the 400 grain version." Makes me LOL every time.

Also when people refer to spine as "spline"


----------



## Kills meals (Nov 13, 2013)

I hear this one sometimes ....... "next time you go I will go with you." I just smile and say, " yeah we will do that sometime."


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

I always shake my head when someone says they're switching broadheads after gut shooting an animal and losing it.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

You should have seen the one that was with this guy...

Joe


----------



## Backstrapnfrank (Jul 16, 2014)

The warden on north woods law stating the reason a guy lost his deer was his 70 lbs bow was to much for a ten yard shot and the arrow didn't have enough time to build up speed. I can't believe they would air that BS on national TV!


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Backstrapnfrank said:


> The warden on north woods law stating the reason a guy lost his deer was his 70 lbs bow was to much for a ten yard shot and the arrow didn't have enough time to build up speed. I can't believe they would air that BS on national TV!


pretty dumb. that's really a guy I would want protecting wildlife...


----------



## Flivver90 (Feb 9, 2014)

Early Ice said:


> I've read many of your posts, 90% are on the dumbest list. no hard feelings here. MOre than likely you are one of the Wisconsintes still baiting even though it's illegal. Just another typical wi hunter...


Ummm, not all of Wisconsin is non-bait. Just saying.


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

Early Ice said:


> Dumbest quotes are "we only shoot them if they are outside the ears"
> 
> Ok, so you are going to let that 140 inch 8 walk that has 14 inch tines.....just dumb.
> 
> ...


counties in Texas have antler restrictions requiring them to be outside of the ears. yes, there are a small number of mature deer that are still illegal. but, studies have shown that antler restrictions due increase the average age of bucks in the area and that the vast majority of deer with antlers inside their ears are not mature. 


the more you know.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Jellymon said:


> Yep. There are also guys carrying 80lbs on thier back miles into the mountains gaining hundereds of feet of elevation to make a bait pile. That also takes blood, sweat, and tears. These guys would call building food plots with machinery lazy. Lol


if you're carrying 80# of grain/feed on your back...get a mule- LOL (not the gas kind)



Early Ice said:


> sorry to hurt your grown man feelings.


no problem...sorry you feel butthurt.:darkbeer:



Rolo said:


> Here's one:
> 
> Real hunters don't use scents, or attractants of any kind. They don't hunt over bait, and don't need to plant food in order to kill the animals they are after either.


Don't they mean real "unsuccessful" hunters?


Hear this and have seen it on the net...Crossbows don't need to be tuned because they're so fast.


----------



## archerbaldguy (Dec 2, 2014)

An acquaintance said this to me. "Still hunting is real sport, not hunting over bait." 

Uh... I'm a meat hunter... You go ahead and fill your freezer with sport.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Fury90flier said:


> Don't they mean real "unsuccessful" hunters?


Beats me...I gave up caring what others thought of how I hunt many moons ago...just like I don't care about the methods they may employ...so long as within the law of course...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Rg176bnc said:


> "If I had money I could kill big bucks too."
> 
> Being the whitetail is the most accessible big game animal on the continent Im betting that's not your issue.


That one goes with the ole "Anyone could kill a big deer on their land."

"I won't shoot a doe with yearlings."

Bugs the crap out of me when guys call the buck they killed a "booner" or "poper" because it grossed over the min, but didn't net. Not to mention...it ain't a B&C, or P&Y unless you join the respective club and enter the deer.


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That one goes with the ole "Anyone could kill a big deer on their land."
> 
> "I won't shoot a doe with yearlings."
> 
> Bugs the crap out of me when guys call the buck they killed a "booner" or "poper" because it grossed over the min, but didn't net. Not to mention...it ain't a B&C, or P&Y unless you join the respective club and enter the deer.


Lol, I know a guy that had said probably 20 times "if I had a place to hunt like you do then I'd have a wall like yours"

Meanwhile this ******* drives around shooting deer from the road and I've found out several have been off properties I lease.


----------



## Clocked92 (Apr 30, 2014)

One guy I know likes to brag that he's the best hunter around and he has the best rifles, or bows or gear...etc. This is the same guy that I have heard say "I would wreck a good truck to get that deer". Also played witness to him chasing a deer across the field with a truck while I sat on a hill with my spotting scope. 

I've been so close to reporting him, just need the proof to do it.


----------



## arrowflinger73 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yea but that yearling sure is tender


----------



## Kris_H_97 (Sep 2, 2011)

Of all the sayings and wordage out there, the word "technology" when referring to anything bow hunting KILLS me. It seems every maker of anything on the market is so hell bent on getting their new "technology" enhanced whatever in your hands because it's the BEST EVER technology.


----------



## serevince (Jan 13, 2014)

My favorites are when hunters attack other hunters chosen legal hunting methods and even swollow the anti hunter bait. Some go as far as voting against other hunters. 

Ignorance, elitism, jealousy? I don't know why but it makes anti hunters salivate. If they can ban one kind of hunting, they can ban yours.

To tell yourself anything else is fantasy. 

Cheers

Vince


----------



## gri22ly (Nov 24, 2008)

Any quote that refers to a turkey as being intelligent, lol. Or, the deer where I hunt walk around looking up in the trees, lol.


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

1. People that call buck fawns "yearling bucks." If you shoot a buck fawn, own it.
2. People that claim to practice "QDM" all over internet forums but have never taken 5 minutes to even browse QDMA's website. They practice "QDM" and then start talking about how they never shoot does and all they have shot the last three years are "cull" bucks. That drives me mad and gives QDM a bad name. 
3. People that call a lone doe a "dry doe."
4. People that think if a mature doe busts you on stand, she can teach other deer or her fawns where your stand location is and they will all avoid it.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

El Duderino said:


> 1. People that call buck fawns "yearling bucks." If you shoot a buck fawn, own it.
> 2. People that claim to practice "QDM" all over internet forums but have never taken 5 minutes to even browse QDMA's website. They practice "QDM" and then start talking about how they never shoot does and all they have shot the last three years are "cull" bucks. That drives me mad and gives QDM a bad name.
> 3. People that call a lone doe a "dry doe."
> 4. People that think if a mature doe busts you on stand, she can teach other deer or her fawns where your stand location is and they will all avoid it.


4-next time she comes back with other deer she will be antsy making all the others antsy too


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

Turkeys are smart.
Once a spike, always a spike.
Deer have evolved to look up in trees for hunters.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

pinski79 said:


> " the reason bucks tend to disappear from the area after shedding their velvet is because they are embarrassed by how their antlers look and are hiding"


To be fair I usually lay for a couple days after a new haircut


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

pinski79 said:


> " the reason bucks tend to disappear from the area after shedding their velvet is because they are embarrassed by how their antlers look and are hiding"


Lol, I have to say that one's I've never heard before.
That is kinda funny though. I can just picture my dumb ass cousin saying that just as serious as he couldn't possibly be


----------



## archerbaldguy (Dec 2, 2014)

If a deer hears you it's scared and won't go back, so you have to be quiet when you set your trail cams.


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

Always loved the "did you catch a deer?" I always answer "no they run way to fast, But I did kill one with my bow so they can't run away."

The acquaintances that say "I'll go with you next time." One of my co-workers is the worst at this. He always has a story of a new spot where he gets kicked off for trespassing. 

A guy told me his Rages shoot better than field points.

My______________ brand bow is the best on the market.

Mechanical heads are crap or fixed blade heads don't fly well.

Ethics cops that wine that you don't do it there way.

Guys that say you have to be at least 21' off the ground.

The whole "void" story. Anatomically impossible, and yet they will still argue even with this picture.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

you can't hunt with long bows from a tree stand or sitting in a ground blind....those 35"+ bows are too long


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

It REALLY bugs me when guys go into a shop and to have their broad heads and/or lighted nocks put on their arrows.. Drives me NUTS!.... Was also in a local shop the other week and heard some dude telling other customers that tuning their fixed heads to their fletchings was a myth and it's a waste of time, but in the same sentence telling them how He shoots Rages and all other heads are not even worth trying.. What a Jerk-off


----------



## gmbhunter (Mar 20, 2015)

At the bow range a guy told me 
"I don't need help hunting elk because I know what I'm doing. In Colorado if you don't get a bull you are just crazy. I think we are going to hire a guide for elk in Colorado this year."
I asked if he has ever been elk hunting to which he replied he hadn't.


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

Now that its a few weekends from bow season I ask my co-workers that bowhunt if they've been practicing. Most say "No, I just need a few shots a day or two before I go out". Drives me crazy when they hit one and can't find it.


----------



## bowhuntmn (Jan 31, 2009)

I had a girl ask me if there was a more humane way of controlling the deer population instead of hunting, use like live traps and relocate them. I almost died laughing, unfortunately it was my buddies girlfriend at the time. I said good luck with that one and had to leave.


----------



## TAIL_CHASER (Dec 23, 2014)

I was at bass pro today looking around and as I was looking at broad heads two guys approached me "with towels on their head" and asked me ...do you guys pick them up after you shoot them.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I love it when I get to my vehicle and someone walks over or pulls up and asks "did you see anything"?

No, I had my eyes closed the whole time.......:darkbeer:


----------



## AntlerInsane (Jul 6, 2014)

zap said:


> I love it when I get to my vehicle and someone walks over or pulls up and asks "did you see anything"?
> 
> No, I had my eyes closed the whole time.......:darkbeer:


That's the number one reason I give off what I like to call the "leave me alone look" when I'm getting in or out of my truck while hunting or fishing. If I found a great spot I'm not going to tell you so why waste both or our time by asking me.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

AntlerInsane said:


> That's the number one reason I give off what I like to call the "leave me alone look" when I'm getting in or out of my truck while hunting or fishing. If I found a great spot I'm not going to tell you so why waste both or our time by asking me.


We need a pic......:cocktail:


----------



## AntlerInsane (Jul 6, 2014)

zap said:


> We need a pic......:cocktail:


----------



## Albtraum13 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hoyt Havoc said:


> Now that its a few weekends from bow season I ask my co-workers that bowhunt if they've been practicing. Most say "No, I just need a few shots a day or two before I go out". Drives me crazy when they hit one and can't find it.


:sad:


----------



## SwampMoss (Aug 16, 2015)

Haha hey ya guys this is awesome! Make fun of people who may not know any better as opposed to correcting them! I mean I have absolutely no friggin clue why hunters get a bad name or why new hunters are scared to ask for guidance...oh wait, ya I do...


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

Anyone seen this?


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

SwampMoss said:


> Haha hey ya guys this is awesome! Make fun of people who may not know any better as opposed to correcting them! I mean I have absolutely no friggin clue why hunters get a bad name or why new hunters are scared to ask for guidance...oh wait, ya I do...


Before you take over driving the righteous wagon you need to spend more time on here and in archery shops. The guys we make fun of, more often than not, have refused help or are spouting off to another hunter about all they know and want to seem like they know it all to those within hearing distance. I help anyone I can but some folks are simply beyond help and in that case I might as well have some fun.


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

Just watch the Outdoor channel.:darkbeer: You'll fill your quota.


----------



## 90 meter 120 (May 7, 2007)

" you can't kill a nice buck over a field in the morning"

" why let the little bucks walk , someone else will just shoot it"


" I will shoot 80-100 at a buck all day long, booyah"


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)

That buck has been around here for 15 years and nobody can kill it....


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)

I tried hunting deer one time, but when I shot, all the neighbors turned their lights on....


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

One time my brother and father in law and I were gathered around dressing a deer and a guy pulled up and said, "Hey you guys catch one? What does he weigh?" I replied, "well we killed one. Not sure what it weighs." I thought to myself its not a fish...


----------



## msc6623 (Aug 14, 2013)

"When you been shooting as long as I have you don't need to practice"

"Deer don't look up"

A guy who owns every piece of cover scent camo our there and sprays everything he owns. But smokes cigarettes in his tree stand and says "the smell travels over them because I'm in a tree" (I know guys that have killed deer while smoking a cigarette at the time... So I know it happens. But why then go through so much effort with all the other stuff?)


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Guys who refer to a group of deer, male or female, simply as buck or doe. Which is rampant in PA.

"Saw five buck and ten doe"

No wonder people think hunters are uneducated backwoods hillbilly's.


----------



## msc6623 (Aug 14, 2013)

jlh42581 said:


> Guys who refer to a group of deer, male or female, simply as buck or doe. Which is rampant in PA.
> 
> "Saw five buck and ten doe"
> 
> No wonder people think hunters are uneducated backwoods hillbilly's.


Yea...


----------



## Travis12123 (Jul 28, 2012)

Asked a fellow hunter if he had seen anything the other night. He replied " saw a huge doe, had to be at least 300 lbs." I about spit my coffee. This was in nys.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

Travis12123 said:


> Asked a fellow hunter if he had seen anything the other night. He replied " saw a huge doe, had to be at least 300 lbs." I about spit my coffee. This was in nys.


Grow 'em big over in NY eh?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I love the 'see anything' folks.......:lol:


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Uncle Bucky said:


> I agree.. I put out corn after season for the deer for two reason.. one to help them regain body weight/fat before the really cold days, and two to get a stock of what survived.
> 
> Even before season you rarely get big bucks coming in during daylight hours to a bait pile.
> 
> Hunting in Texas a few times has taught me a feeder is no different then a lush food plot.. I'm sure those guy in Texas would love to be able to grow a lush plot if they could.. most areas can't.



we haven't had measurable rain in these parts in months--the cracks in the ground at the gate are 24" deep or deeper. Old guys around here say that's why we don't have any quail--the little ones fall down in these cracks and can't get out. So--no food plots for me--but spring rains have generated a fair crop of live oak acorns.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

bowhuntmn said:


> I had a girl ask me if there was a more humane way of controlling the deer population instead of hunting, use like live traps and relocate them. I almost died laughing, unfortunately it was my buddies girlfriend at the time. I said good luck with that one and had to leave.


You should have told her they don't make conibears big enough for deer..


----------



## kevinfitz (May 17, 2011)

speedbird said:


> How about when guy is telling his huntin story and he's plugging all the name brand stuff that he had used for his hunt.Like he's on a tv show.


...You mean like 75% of the guys here?


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

jlh42581 said:


> Guys who refer to a group of deer, male or female, simply as buck or doe. Which is rampant in PA.
> 
> "Saw five buck and ten doe"
> 
> No wonder people think hunters are uneducated backwoods hillbilly's.


Ohhh. That one gets me! Not sure why but I hate it when people say they saw "5 doe". Makes my blood boil... Just one of those things


----------



## Johnnieb71 (Mar 29, 2007)

One of my favorite pieces of sage advice from a older"bowhunter" was to take my newly purchased broadheads home and basically destroy the blades. The theory behind this was to cut a ragged hole so that it wouldn't clot as easily.


----------



## windbreaker (Sep 3, 2015)

I just like it in general when you're at an equipment auction and guys who show up in full camo(hunted the morning) are smoking and climbing all up on dirty cars and whatnot. Just something I never do that's all.


----------



## Manila2005 (Aug 22, 2013)

When I tell my girlfriend I'm going hunting in the morning and she says "Again? You went hunting today".


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

ask if her mom is single...


----------



## Bowguy867 (Nov 6, 2014)

Dumbest thing I've heard is bears can't be eaten n if you do it's tough n stringy. Like an Indian telling you how a cow tastes. Obviously never even saw it cooked


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Fury90flier said:


> ask if her mom is single...


wrong thread...lol.


----------



## Heavy hoyt man (Oct 26, 2013)

thirdhandman said:


> Did you catch andy deer today?


I hear this all the time haha


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

I had a guy who has never really hunted say that he had some deer nesting in his woods.


----------



## KYDEER16 (Oct 25, 2013)

rancher08 said:


> I love it when somebody says they saw a big 10 point....... in march.... smh?


That's not hard to believe. I've seen them with a full set in early April.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

KYDEER16 said:


> That's not hard to believe. I've seen them with a full set in early April.



6pt the last week of April this yr. walking in the golf parking lot!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Biggest buck I've ever seen in person was in LATE April!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

KYDEER16 said:


> That's not hard to believe. I've seen them with a full set in early April.


Same here. He got up out of a river bottom, while I was trout fishing. Nice 8 or 10pt.


----------



## Fish4par (Aug 27, 2015)

"If the cows are on their feet the deer are on their feet. If the cows are lying down the deer are lying down". I've heard this several times but disagree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Logang15 (Jan 1, 2013)

DeathF.above said:


> I had a guy who has never really hunted say that he had some deer nesting in his woods.


I laughed way to hard at this lol


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Fish4par said:


> "If the cows are on their feet the deer are on their feet. If the cows are lying down the deer are lying down". I've heard this several times but disagree wholeheartedly.


Just heard this the other day.


----------



## Manila2005 (Aug 22, 2013)

A guy once told me he was going to climb an apple tree and when the deer came to eat the apples he was going to drop a bowling ball on its head....you know, because they never look up.


----------



## Jufrio (Sep 18, 2012)

To the guy who says turkeys aren't smart... I'm sure you call toms in and fill your tags every spring??


----------



## Jufrio (Sep 18, 2012)

Also, to the guys who hate "if it's brown, it's down". I say that, because I'm a meat hunter

Which brings me to my next one. "Meat hunters are just too impatient to wait for the big one." No, totally untrue. I eat deer meat 4-5 times per week. So I need to harvest quite a few deer per year. Also, I like to donate at least one, if not two deer, to the share the harvest. This is one of the most uninformed comments I see here on AT, and hear in real life. Also, "you can't eat the horns." No, you can't. Which is why people say that. 

To the guys who hate "12 buck, 5 doe." I'm sure your grammar is 100% correct all the time. I'm sure you've never said "My stand is "xx" foot in the air." My grammar isn't perfect, but before you complain, remember that yours probably isn't perfect either.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Look its the white knight!

Let me guess you have lots of "patients".

My grammar is far from perfect, anyone without a masters in English likely slips now and then. Theres a difference between willful ignorance and honest mistakes.

Do you know why people say meat hunters are impatient? It's likely due to the fact your argument makes no sense. If you have one buck tag, mature bucks have more meat than spikes


----------



## Hey Abbott (Dec 12, 2013)

I had a guy tell me he sprays apple juice on trees to attract deer because they love apples.


----------

